# Show your STASH!!  *Pic Heavy*



## taz007 (Dec 6, 2009)

.................


----------



## Americka (Dec 6, 2009)

O*M*G! I love your room! I say if you can afford it, do it!


----------



## keykee (Dec 6, 2009)

very organized.. i love it.


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Dec 6, 2009)

I love your salon!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 6, 2009)

Can you Take Me Friday at 5:30 for a Shampoo Finish?

Girl............... :lovedrool:


----------



## Odd One (Dec 6, 2009)

Everything is so neat! I love it!


----------



## anon123 (Dec 6, 2009)

Nice room!  This reminds me of knitters and crocheters who have a Flash Your Stash day every year:
http://www.flickr.com/search/?q=flash your stash&w=all

My stash (hair stuff) is most unimpressive at this point.


----------



## labelfree (Dec 6, 2009)

You have like mini salon in your house! I love it :notworthy


----------



## dlewis (Dec 6, 2009)

Wow, you have everything laid out.


----------



## Victorian (Dec 6, 2009)

How much for a press and curl at Salon de Taz?  j/k

Your stash really isn't so bad compared to some I've seen in fotki's and such -- or maybe it doesn't seem as bad because it's so nicely organized   I've been pretty tame in my pjism.  My bathroom shelves are sufficient to hold all my stuff.  Didn't use to be that way, though


----------



## redecouvert (Dec 6, 2009)

I absolutely LOOOOOOOVE IT!!
Can I come over? pretty please???
I am sending you a pm in a few

edit: I am not posting my hair stash 
I'd rather be in denial


----------



## dlewis (Dec 6, 2009)

I have my hair product thing down.  But I seem to have a issue with other things.















































rollers



























curling iron and others





















new products


----------



## Diva_Esq (Dec 6, 2009)

Very nice room!  The Monk/ OCD in me loves how neat and organized it is.


----------



## Lyoness (Dec 6, 2009)

taz, when can I move in?

The only product stash photo i have is this one of my last indian powder order...


----------



## Chameleonchick (Dec 6, 2009)

Lyoness said:


> taz, when can I move in?
> 
> The only product stash photo i have is this one of my last indian powder order...


 

Dang where do you get cases of amla from?


----------



## taz007 (Dec 6, 2009)

Wow, DLewis.  Nice hair assessories!  

Lyoness   How often do you henna your hair?


----------



## lennet93 (Dec 6, 2009)

OMG! I love your set up. It looks so nice and organized. So umm, do you take appointments?


----------



## Lyoness (Dec 6, 2009)

lol maybe i shouldn't have posted that!!! I ordered from spices of india , it was worth the money honest!!

@ taz I amla every weekend or every other weekend depending on my plans


----------



## Chrissy811 (Dec 6, 2009)

Lyoness said:


> taz, when can I move in?
> 
> The only product stash photo i have is this one of my last indian powder order...



Dang girl....henna much?


----------



## LoveLiLi (Dec 6, 2009)

Great stash, OP! Let me take some pics on my camera phone.


----------



## supermodelsonya (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm coming to your house. lol You just became my new best friend.


----------



## La Colocha (Dec 6, 2009)

Taz love your room, you are so neat and organized. Now id like an appointment next week please, you do twists don't you? I pay good too. and ill bring dinner, i take care of my folks.lol


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Dec 6, 2009)

I FREAKING LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE YOUR ROOM! YOU HAVE GIVEN ME AN IDEA FOR MY ROOM! NOW I KNOW WHAT I WILL BE DOING DURING MY CHRISTMAS VACATION!! INSPIRATION, YOU ARE!!


----------



## Ltown (Dec 6, 2009)

Nice stash, look like a salon!


----------



## whitedaisez (Dec 6, 2009)

dlewis said:


> I have my hair product thing down.  But I seem to have a issue with other things.
> 
> curling iron and others



OMG! If u get bored of any of ur curling irons, plz let me know


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Dec 6, 2009)

love your room


----------



## andromeda (Dec 6, 2009)

Where's the :diedandgonetoheaven: smilie?  I love your stash and your setup!  I esp like the lounger and the storage piece/sideboard.  And the hairdressing chair..so professional! Love it!


----------



## Kimiche (Dec 6, 2009)

Now that's my kind of room.  I love the set up.


----------



## lane (Dec 6, 2009)

i love it! you rock!


----------



## LoveLiLi (Dec 6, 2009)

I just realized that my stash is getting smaller and smaller as I figure out what my favorite products are. Maybe next year I'll be down to 3 products total. Did I just lie to myself?


----------



## Theresamonet (Dec 6, 2009)

Dang ya'll!!! Can we turn this into a product donation thread?!


----------



## PeanutButterandHoney (Dec 6, 2009)

Claude Hammercy!!!!!

OP, that room is my dream. When I buy my own home, I will have my own beauty salon/makeup room.




LoveLiLi said:


> I just realized that my stash is getting smaller and smaller as I figure out what my favorite products are. Maybe next year I'll be down to 3 products total. Did I just lie to myself?


----------



## Theresamonet (Dec 6, 2009)

LoveLiLi said:


> I just realized that my stash is getting smaller and smaller as I figure out what my favorite products are. Maybe next year I'll be down to 3 products total. *Did I just lie to myself?*


 
You have every product ever mentioned on LHCF....


----------



## La Colocha (Dec 6, 2009)

Here is mine, i couldn't get all my butters nor all my jbco bottles in the picture but you get the point.


----------



## taz007 (Dec 6, 2009)

LoveLiLi and La Colocha   Verrrrry NICE!!!


----------



## goodmorningruby (Dec 6, 2009)

This is my placeholder. I got another order coming in as I type this...


----------



## goodmorningruby (Dec 6, 2009)

Taz you were serious about that Joico addiction...lol


----------



## LoveLiLi (Dec 6, 2009)

Theresamonet said:


> You have every product ever mentioned on LHCF....


 
 Not yet. 

I gave away a-lot of products and because I was so nice I'm thinking about rewarding myself with a Pibbs. My little Hot Tools dryer still works, but.... *tries to think up a reason to replace the Hot Tools*


----------



## taz007 (Dec 6, 2009)

goodmorningruby said:


> Taz you were serious about that Joico addiction...lol


You know that's right.  Think that I will go upstairs to get a pic of my bathroom...


----------



## taz007 (Dec 6, 2009)

Upstairs ...


----------



## KnitChick (Dec 6, 2009)

Damn and I thought I was bad LOL ....You guys have me beat by miles.


----------



## jahzyira (Dec 6, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Let's lighten it up in here a little .  PJs UNITE!  Show your stash!
> 
> I was just beginning to clean up my "room" when I thought, I have so much STUFF and decided to take some pics.  Now, remember this is _before_ I cleaned .
> 
> ...





  Im bragging on my stash and your sitting on a healthy hair salon!


----------



## taz007 (Dec 6, 2009)

jahzyira said:


> Im bragging on my stash and your sitting on a healthy hair salon!



Your hair is so pretty.  Your advice on the ceramides.... I can't thank you enough.  I don't even recognize my hair!


----------



## Lei*Lei (Dec 6, 2009)

You ladies don't play boy!!! I love it all!

I wouldn't even waste memory space on my camera for my "stash"!!

I've got 2 bottles of VO5 condish, Shea Butter, DC, and Gel

A couple flowers, bobby pins, ponytail holders, and a claw clip

I'm so ashamed LOL


----------



## misseyblue (Dec 6, 2009)

I just love your room!

So far the pics beat out my stash.


----------



## Adaoba2012 (Dec 6, 2009)

Sheesh! I thought I was a PJ but I feel better now! Taz...where did you get that hairdresser's chair from? Your room looks very professional!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 6, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Your hair is so pretty. Your advice on the ceramides.... I can't thank you enough. I don't even recognize my hair!


 
IA:  The Ceramicide Conversation has shed new light on my Hair Situation.  I am with Taz..........My Thanks to You.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Dec 6, 2009)

Omg...your room looks like what heaven must be like.
And what exactly were you cleaning? It looks clean to me. It's cleaner than some salons I've been in. 


Also, here's my stash...it's gotten really small, I'm so happy! 
I've used up alot of stuff since I promised myself I'd stop buying. 


These are my shampoos (I still need to use up lots of these...they just hang on for dear life. ):





And my conditioners:





And the oils:





And the other stuff...like moisturizers and stuff:


----------



## jahzyira (Dec 6, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Your hair is so pretty.  Your advice on the ceramides.... I can't thank you enough.  I don't even recognize my hair!



Thank you sooo much....your definitely more than welcome! I thank LHCF every day for the knowledge ive gained here..... But seriously tho, I absolutely love your stash! Makes me ashamed to post mines. You can literally start the University up in there!


----------



## La Colocha (Dec 6, 2009)

Bumping....................


----------



## sharifeh (Dec 6, 2009)

wow, taz, you are so neat. I have to clean up my room before I take any pictures.


----------



## taz007 (Dec 6, 2009)

Adaoba2012 said:


> Sheesh! I thought I was a PJ but I feel better now! Taz...where did you get that hairdresser's chair from? Your room looks very professional!


I got the chair from Craigslist.com.  There are lots of salons that are going out of business.  My DH just purchased some faux wood floors for the room for dirt cheap.


----------



## taz007 (Dec 6, 2009)

sharifeh said:


> wow, taz, you are so neat. I have to clean up my room before I take any pictures.


That's why I put a disclaimer.  LHCF can be rough sometimes!


----------



## claudia05 (Dec 6, 2009)

I wish I wasn't so cheap . I have like ten products and only use 4. I promised myself I would splurge a little once I get out of twists/braids next year...


----------



## ceebee3 (Dec 6, 2009)

OMG Taz, I"m so jealous.  You're room looks bigger than my whole apartment.

There's no way I'm posting pics of my cluttered shelf and underneath my bathroom sink.


----------



## Taina (Dec 6, 2009)

I don't have as much stuff as you guys have, i stoped myself cause i was spending too much in hair stuff 
Here are the products i have in my bathroom.


----------



## Coffee (Dec 6, 2009)

If I can find enough space to lay all of my stuff out and I get someone to help, I'll post pictures of mine .


----------



## Meritamen (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm gonna have to bookmark this thread. I just bought a couple of products and I'm sure my mom and sisters will be looking at me like I'm crazy. My stash looks teeny tweeny compared to the people who posted their stuff. Wow!


----------



## Blkrose (Dec 6, 2009)

I am so jealous of your home salon....very cute hope to get to your level this lifetime.....anywho


Gather my beauties so the ladies of LHCF can see you 

Stash in my room




Stash in my bathroom




More in my bathroom




In the garage




More in the garage




Even more in the garage




Just one more




Oh yeah and these too





Thats not alot........... right?


----------



## taz007 (Dec 6, 2009)

Blkrose said:


> I am so jealous of your home salon....very cute hope to get to your level this lifetime.....anywho
> 
> 
> Gather my beauties so the ladies of LHCF can see you
> ...




*You WIN!!!!!   *


----------



## HealthyHair2007 (Dec 6, 2009)

Wow, this is beautiful..... Mines is stashed everywhere....


----------



## HealthyHair2007 (Dec 6, 2009)

Lyoness said:


> taz, when can I move in?
> 
> The only product stash photo i have is this one of my last indian powder order...


 

AHHHH girl you got a thing for Amla.... I love this stuff mixed with the Neem and Kalpi Tone....


----------



## *Muffin* (Dec 6, 2009)

Blkrose said:


> I am so jealous of your home salon....very cute hope to get to your level this lifetime.....anywho
> 
> 
> Gather my beauties so the ladies of LHCF can see you
> ...


 
*Gasps* How much you want for the mega-tek, Aubrey conditioners, and ayurvedic powders? I accept donations .... Taz, seriously, hook a sistah up with a shampoo and condition. That salon, I mean, "room", looks like a dream come true right about now. My room wants to be like yours when it grows up .


----------



## Meritamen (Dec 6, 2009)

Blkrose said:


> Gather my beauties so the ladies of LHCF can see you
> 
> Stash in my room
> 
> ...


Sweet Jesus! Whenever my mom and sisters start to look at me crazy for being a product happy buying fool I will direct them to this thread and esp. that post. Wow! My stash ain't nothing compared to that.


----------



## Ltown (Dec 7, 2009)

I thought I had alot of stuff but I'm amateur up in here.


----------



## *KP* (Dec 7, 2009)

And I thought I was bad!  I am not even close this.  Having said that, all my products are in different places so I'm going to put them all together to take a picture.

I have my dryer in the guest bathroom and wheel it out when I need it but Taz you are making me want to get rid of the bed in the spare bedroom and turn it into a mini salon 

*off to find a salon chair online*

ETA - I love that just about everyone has Aphogee 2 min as a staple


----------



## msbettyboop (Dec 7, 2009)

redecouverte said:


> I absolutely LOOOOOOOVE IT!!
> Can I come over? pretty please???
> I am sending you a pm in a few
> 
> ...




You and me both


----------



## LoveLiLi (Dec 7, 2009)

Blkrose, you have a _serious_ stash.  

I'll never feel guilty for buying hair products again, if anyone says anything about my products I'll just bring up your stash as a distraction. 

*Orders Pibbs with a clear conscience*


----------



## isabella09 (Dec 7, 2009)

Love this thread and your room Taz007!! Here I go ladies (1 of 3 posts);


----------



## Whimsy (Dec 7, 2009)

Wow, you guys are serious!  Lovely stashes everyone.  PJs and TJs (tool junkies) up in here I see.

I have a lot of crap that I never use and just don't throw away. (i'll end up on that hoarders show lol)  The stuff I use is not even worth photographing, it's such a simple "stash"


----------



## isabella09 (Dec 7, 2009)

Continued (2 of 3 posts) The last three imagines are of my beloved hair steamer   ;


----------



## dlewis (Dec 7, 2009)

Some of yall have a serious problem.


----------



## isabella09 (Dec 7, 2009)

Last one (3 of 3 posts);

So sorry ladies for all the posts, I don't know how to place the imagines as one post


----------



## Eclass215 (Dec 7, 2009)

Your room is beautiful and so well organized!!!


I took this pic like a year ago, so I think I've done better since, but I was cleaning up and took it all out.  Some of this stuff is SO old!


----------



## rosalindb (Dec 7, 2009)

isabella09 said:


> Last one (3 of 3 posts);
> Sorry ladies, I don't know how to put the imagines on one post



Where did you buy your steamer from?

Thanks in advance


----------



## destine2grow (Dec 7, 2009)

Taz, I love you mini salon. Belkrose I need some donations. I shouldn't feel guilty at all for buying products. I am just beginning. When I get paid I am going to buy with out any guilt. Thanks ladies for sharing. Keep posting.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Dec 7, 2009)

Love the in-home salon. 

I'm actively trying to use up my products. I'm not interested in having a stash anymore.


----------



## MummysGirl (Dec 7, 2009)

OP, I love how you have everything is so organised!!!! I'm inspired to clean out an area and neatly arrange my products


----------



## isabella09 (Dec 7, 2009)

rosalindb said:


> Where did you buy your steamer from?
> 
> Thanks in advance


 
 Rosalindb, I bought my Micro mist from an authorised dealer that sold me an ex-demo showroom one (with 6 months warrantee) after calling Takara Belmont for a list of their dealers. Here's a link regarding the steamer (it's the last video on the link); http://beauty.takarabelmont.com/resources/product-videos/

Let me know if you need any more info


----------



## Stella B. (Dec 7, 2009)

Luv the salon chair under the dryer! Girl, your mini salon du maison is terrific! I can just see you going in there and 'spa-ing' yourself out!!!!!! Your stash is well stocked, no wonder your hair looks so great!


----------



## plastic (Dec 7, 2009)

i would be very embarrassed to show my hair stash ... =(


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Dec 7, 2009)

dlewis said:


> Some of yall have a serious problem.



What better thing to be addicted to than your overall health and beauty? I think it's better than a drug addiction or something.


----------



## KhandiB (Dec 7, 2009)

Love your salon!


----------



## isabella09 (Dec 7, 2009)

IDareT’sHair, Coffee and Fab, you know I’m waiting for pictures of your product porn stashes’  oke:.....


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 7, 2009)

half of my products are in the closet and then half are still in the boxes, some haven't been delivered yet. LOL I feel at home here thanks for such a great thread!


----------



## taz007 (Dec 7, 2009)

plastic said:


> i would be very embarrassed to show my hair stash ... =(


Show it, girl.  You know you want tooke:


----------



## taz007 (Dec 7, 2009)

isabella09 said:


> *IDareT’sHair, Coffee and Fab*, you know I’m waiting for pictures of your stashes’  oke:.....


You know that's right!!  _Impatiently waiting_ ...


----------



## taz007 (Dec 7, 2009)

KhandiB said:


> Love your salon!



Oooooh, loving your hair.  Off to stalk your fotki!


----------



## MA2010 (Dec 7, 2009)

Beautiful salon room Taz!!!


----------



## KhandiB (Dec 7, 2009)

Here is my stash.

Im only using one line for 6 months














This is all I have now...


----------



## Ashleescheveux (Dec 7, 2009)

Wow wow wow! I need to step it up! I only have like 5 products, brb running to the store. Envious of your  salon like room


----------



## plastic (Dec 7, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Show it, girl.  You know you want tooke:



Lol it would take me over an hour to take pics of all my hair products ... im going to take a quick full frontal shot of the bit in my bedroom .. its about 1/3 of my stuff

eta: crap .. forgot i have guests in my room , if they leave in there tonight imma take a couple shots and bounce


----------



## plastic (Dec 7, 2009)

My pics are small but you get the general idea:

Hmm so as you can tell this shelf has no more space sigh .. I couldnt really get pics all of the products 'cuz I was trying to do quick pics. When the guests leave I may take better pics ... I missed out some sections towards the middle that has my CHI and got 2 b products.. 





































a bit of the bathroom ones, a little messy so I didnt want to go into full coverage


----------



## Oliv3 (Dec 7, 2009)

MAN, I only wish I had the stash some of you girls do. lol Best thing about this thread though it helps me with my list on what to buy.~ Keep posting. I'll post my stash once i find my camera. >.<


----------



## 30something (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm so in love with this thread

Some of you guys got a whole army!


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Dec 7, 2009)

plastic said:


> My pics are small but you get the general idea:
> 
> Hmm so as you can tell this shelf has no more space sigh .. I couldnt really get pics all of the products 'cuz I was trying to do quick pics. When the guests leave I may take better pics ... I missed out some sections towards the middle that has my CHI and got 2 b products..
> 
> ...



Let us pray. 
Father in heaven....please save our sister, Plastic. AMEN.


----------



## taz007 (Dec 7, 2009)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> Let us pray.
> Father in heaven....please save our sister, Plastic. AMEN.



This is the funniest thing that I have read all day!


----------



## plastic (Dec 7, 2009)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> Let us pray.
> Father in heaven....please save our sister, Plastic. AMEN.



Amen ! lol


----------



## Victorian (Dec 7, 2009)

My stash isn't very big -- certainly not compared to some of these! 

Here it is anyway:

Hair boxes at the end of my bed.  And my beloved Carel soft bonnet dryer.





Inside the top box: hair toys, ponytail holders, and such





In the big box...





...tools! I have a hot air brush and all the attachments, 3 flat irons, hair shears and a bunch of combs and brushes in here.  Also my plastic caps live here.  Normally my hand held mirror is in here too, but it's on my vanity or somewhere right now.





On this shelf, a box of rollers I hardly touch 








I have 3 shampoos, which I keep in the shower





Conditioners and styling products





Miscellaneous stuff, some of which I haven't even used in a year or 2.





That's everything


----------



## 30something (Dec 7, 2009)

Ok... All I have is a webcam.. Waiting on my camera to be sent back to me.. erplexed







Argan Oil, and JBCO is the two bodies you may not be able to make out. There is Aussie 1 liter conditioner in the back.. coconut oil you cant see.. Oh also Lacio Lacio.. that is hard to make out *sigh* webcams






This is the stash I use once in awhile, or extra... or products I dont even use anymore... actually Aphogee green tea and Aphogee 2 minute shouldn't be in here .. Lets JAM I've had for 4 years now .... maybe i should toss it


----------



## taz007 (Dec 7, 2009)

BlackCardinal, 

I love your containers! Where did you get them?


----------



## Brittanie87 (Dec 7, 2009)

All conditioners. I stacked up on J/A/S/O/N/ at K-mart $1.87 for each one. I took all of them







































Tams




Shampoo


----------



## oooop2 (Dec 7, 2009)

Man...You ladies don't play!!! Thanks for motivating me to get ORGANIZED...LOL


----------



## Victorian (Dec 7, 2009)

taz007 said:


> BlackCardinal,
> 
> I love your containers! Where did you get them?



I got those dirt cheap at TJ Maxx--one of my favorite stores ever   I snatched them off the shelves when I saw them because they match my bedroom perfectly


----------



## PPGbubbles (Dec 7, 2009)

Gurl U got a full in home salon! 

looks like something out of MTV cribs...the middle class version.

My room wants to be like yours when it grows up!


----------



## amber815 (Dec 8, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Let's lighten it up in here a little .  PJs UNITE!  Show your stash!
> 
> I was just beginning to clean up my "room" when I thought, I have so much STUFF and decided to take some pics.  Now, remember this is _before_ I cleaned .
> 
> ...



OP..I swear I just fainted lookin at those pics!!


----------



## halee_J (Dec 8, 2009)

OOOh look at all the goodies in these stashes ! OP......your in home salon is.... 

And KhandiB that animal print flat iron is tooo cute! 

my stash is quite small now, but I'll still post it anyway


----------



## ToyToy (Dec 8, 2009)

@Taz007: I *love* your room!! It looks like a salon . So cool!!!


----------



## kasey (Dec 8, 2009)

Brittanie87 said:


> All conditioners. I stacked up on J/A/S/O/N/ at K-mart $1.87 for each one. I took all of them
> 
> That's a really nice price for J/A/S/O/N condish. Congrats on the great buy!!!


----------



## Galadriel (Dec 8, 2009)

I feel like I'm in PJ heaven! 

I'm not at home right now but to give you an idea of my stash...

*
Conditioner*
At least 10-15 bottles, which includes but is not limited to:










*^^Gotta have my ORS Replenishing and my cheapies for co-washes!*




*^^I'm a sucker for peppermint *

*Shampoo*
Around 7-10 bottles, which includes:




*^^I like this one. I think it has ceramides?*





*^^One of my faves, esp. if I've gone swimming.
*


*Other Products*
I have a ton of creams, leave-ins, pomades, etc. you name it!!!




*^^ Oyin! 'nuff said *




*^^Ayurvedic Tea Bag
*




*^^This one has Sweet Almond Oil, Catsor Oil, and Olive Oil
*




*^^I don't use this as often, but I always liked applying it to my ends.*


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Dec 8, 2009)

This is what 6 months on LHCF did to me   
(To be fair, I had all the heat styling tools long before I knew what LHCF was):






























But I'm super confident that once I find my staples this will be a thing of the past....


----------



## naijamerican (Dec 8, 2009)

All I have to say Taz, is that if having a stash like that will help my hair to be as lovely as yours is, then just let me know where you got everything and I'm there. Even if I can't pay rent and, thus, have the stash on the streets - it's cool with me!


----------



## taz007 (Dec 8, 2009)

IntheMix08 said:


> This is what 6 months on LHCF did to me
> (To be fair, I had all the heat styling tools long before I knew what LHCF was):
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, where are the pics?  I got my popcorn ready .....

ETA:  It see your STASH in all its GLORY!!


----------



## allygreeneyes (Dec 8, 2009)

I am humbled - 'tis all!!


----------



## Carrie A (Dec 8, 2009)

LoveLiLi said:


> I just realized that my stash is getting smaller and smaller as I figure out what my favorite products are. Maybe next year I'll be down to 3 products total. Did I just lie to myself?


 

I'm driving to Rockville to take some Knot Today off your hands.  Whole foods can't keep it in stock.


----------



## LovelyRo (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm taking a picture of my stash when I get home... it's time I faced this "addiction" head-on!!!


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Dec 8, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Hey, where are the pics?  I got my popcorn ready .....



Wait, you can't see them?  I can see them, I'm not sure what to do...


----------



## Cheekychica (Dec 8, 2009)

IntheMix08 said:


> Wait, you can't see them?  I can see them, I'm not sure what to do...



I couldn't see them at first either but I refreshed the page and then there they were. 

On topic: Man, some of yall's stash look like my future stash.Only 2 months on LHCF and I already have a ton of product!


----------



## goodmorningruby (Dec 8, 2009)

My order is taking too long to deliver. The FedEx man's gonna know what time it is.


----------



## La Colocha (Dec 8, 2009)

goodmorningruby said:


> My order is taking too long to deliver. The* FedEx* man's gonna know what time it is.


 
Ot- Fedex has the worst service in america. I never get a package from them earlier than 7:00pm and they don't even come to the door. They just throw it like a newspaper.


----------



## AllAboutMoi (Dec 8, 2009)

Taz007 do you leave yourself a tip after rolling out that cart of professional products and sitting in that chair?  Love it!


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Dec 8, 2009)

Good Lawd! I want that room sooooo bad, I can't wait to have a room of my own like that some day. All you need is a shampoo bowl now.


----------



## goodmorningruby (Dec 8, 2009)

La Colocha said:


> Ot- Fedex has the worst service in america. I never get a package from them earlier than 7:00pm and they don't even come to the door. They just throw it like a newspaper.




It's a little different here. My FedEx man personally delivers any package(s) to the door, usually around 3-5 pm and if I'm not home he puts it on the back porch. And as a matter of fact I don't think the website I purchased from delivers with FedEx. It's probably the mail man I'ma have to interrogate.


----------



## LoveLiLi (Dec 8, 2009)

Carrie A said:


> I'm driving to Rockville to take some Knot Today off your hands. Whole foods can't keep it in stock.


 
The way LHCF buys up everything, that may be your only option. 

 You should have seen the look on my face when I went to get some Knot Today and the whole row was empty - while every other KC item was fully stocked. *Gives LHCF the evil eye*


----------



## taz007 (Dec 8, 2009)

AllAboutMoi said:


> Taz007 do you leave yourself a tip after rolling out that cart of professional products and sitting in that chair?  Love it!


Too funny!


----------



## taz007 (Dec 8, 2009)

Imma have to bump this up for "T and Coffee".  Your stashes will be sights to behold!!


----------



## Dposh167 (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## isabella09 (Dec 9, 2009)

for more product porn ladies


----------



## taz007 (Dec 9, 2009)

Poochie167-

Nice stash!  Very nice!


----------



## Cheekychica (Dec 10, 2009)

Here's my newbie stash (only 2 months old):

Styling products (still in the mail: JBCO, Burts Bees Pre-poo, shea butter, Lenzi's Request)





Shampoo & Conditioner





Linange relaxer set that I'm going to use this weekend (and some EVOO that I forgot to put in the other pics)





In a few more months I will be out of control 

ETA:
My hard top dryer and revlon steam rollers aren't pictured, also none of my wigs.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Dec 10, 2009)

Love the salon set up!  
I would love to have a room dedicated to hair.

I feel so unorganized after looking through this thread. I really need to make an Ikea run and get all of my things in order. It's just a scattered mess most days.

Here are some of my products not counting the new oils, Mane & tail braid spray, Chi Keratin spray and conditioners I bought in the last few weeks.






















Pibbs dryer & some of my magnetic rollers





mesh rollers



http://images36.fotki.com/v1155/photos/1/1234506/5769589/rollersetwithanniesmeshrollers-vi.jpg

Revlon Styler





some of my full wigs





Not pictured:
FHI Runway
Maxiglide
half wigs
hair pins/clips/sticks/accessories


----------



## taz007 (Dec 10, 2009)

naturaltobe said:


> some of my full wigs



   I Love  these!

Nice stash!


----------



## isabella09 (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Cheekychica (Dec 12, 2009)

MrsdeReyes said:


> Here's my newbie stash (only 2 months old):
> 
> Styling products (still in the mail: JBCO, Burts Bees Pre-poo, shea butter, Lenzi's Request)
> 
> ...



I received some products in the mail yesterday, and I picked up a few items at the drugstore today  I can't resist a sale erplexed

Suave con for $0.99 & finally found NTM





I found a natural line of hair care called Live Clean and it has Argan oil poo & con





JBCO, Burt's Bees Avocado Pre-poo & Lenzi's Request





Combs & brushes





Revlon version of carusos





Hardtop Ion hair dryer


----------



## taz007 (Dec 12, 2009)

MrsdeReyes,

May we have a moment of silence for you ...


----------



## 30something (Dec 12, 2009)

^^ NTM Leave-In is so hard to find.. I can't even find it at the place I use to always


----------



## Cheekychica (Dec 12, 2009)

taz007 said:


> MrsdeReyes,
> 
> May we have a moment of silence for you ...



I _must_ stop now. I have no more space!


----------



## Cheekychica (Dec 12, 2009)

20Something said:


> ^^ NTM Leave-In is so hard to find.. I can't even find it at the place I use to always



(Just saw this) 

I found it in the grocery store!!! I looked for it in the drugstore couldn't find it, went to do groceries and decided to look in the hair aisle where I saw Suave for $0.99 and NTM  

For any other Calgarians, check your Safeway!


----------



## Meritamen (Dec 25, 2009)

Here's my growing stash... I'm a newbie so this doesn't hold a candle to most in this thread.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Some of the stuff I have like coconut oil, Aveeno leave-in, and Organix Coconut Milk shampoo and conditioner are not pictured here because I bought them after these pictures where taken.
I still need to get a good clarifying/chelating shampoo too.


----------



## MsButterfli (Dec 25, 2009)

im loving this thread lol i have to post mine one day lol


----------



## Vintageglam (Dec 25, 2009)

I see why some of you ladies could never have joined the use up your stash challenge...... Mind you I do feel a whole lot better about my collection now ...


----------



## Rose1 (Mar 6, 2010)

Here's stash. The photos do not include the Aveda Ritual of Repair gift set I got for christmas. The set includes:

Damage Remedy reconstructuring shampoo
Damage Remedy reconstructuring conditioner
Damage Remedy Intensive reconstructuring treatment - I've used this before but not the other two products


----------



## julzinha (Mar 6, 2010)

Being in college and broke and in braid extensions makes my stash soooo small

 I have Giovanni Tea Tree Shampoo (got on sale), Castille Soap(from my cousin), Suave Tropical Coconut, African Pride Braid Spray and Infusium 23, VO5 Kiwi Lime Clarifying, and Lustrasilk Olive Oil

AND ANY OF YOU LADIES HERE THAT DON'T WANT SOME OF YOUR PRODUCTS I'M HERE!!!!:wink2:


----------



## Caramel Jewel (Mar 6, 2010)

wow...you look like a professional stylist


----------



## naturalepiphany (Mar 6, 2010)

I always used to consider myself a non PJ, but after looking at this thread and thinking about my stash ... The first step is admitting you have a problem. Hello Everyone my name is NaturalEpiphany and I'm a product and tool junkie. I'll be back late tonight with pics of my stash.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Mar 6, 2010)

naturalepiphany said:


> I always used to consider myself a non PJ, but after looking at this thread and thinking about my stash ... The first step is admitting you have a problem. Hello Everyone my name is NaturalEpiphany and I'm a product and tool junkie. I'll be back late tonight with pics of my stash.


----------



## MsLizziA (Mar 6, 2010)

Wow OP i need an area like you have.. it would make my life 20 times easier..


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 6, 2010)

Rose1 said:


> Here's stash. The photos do not include the Aveda Ritual of Repair gift set I got for christmas. The set includes:
> 
> Damage Remedy reconstructuring shampoo
> Damage Remedy reconstructuring conditioner
> ...




rose where you get the suave from in the UK?


----------



## Rose1 (Mar 6, 2010)

stellagirl76 said:


> rose where you get the suave from in the UK?


 
I got that from Jamaica.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Mar 6, 2010)

I love the room!


----------



## taz007 (Mar 6, 2010)

naturalepiphany said:


> I always used to consider myself a non PJ, but after looking at this thread and thinking about my stash ... The first step is admitting you have a problem. Hello Everyone my name is NaturalEpiphany and I'm a product and tool junkie. I'll be back late tonight with pics of my stash.



Bumping for naturalepiphany.  I want to see your stash in all of its glory!


----------



## Toy (Mar 6, 2010)

Your Salon is Gorgeous!!!


----------



## RadiantBeauty (Mar 6, 2010)

I really like your room, very contempo!


----------



## naturalepiphany (Mar 6, 2010)

LOL Okay, so first I must apologize for the huge blurry pics (not quite sure how to resize), but you get the picture. Also, its quite sad to say, but this is not all of it. I still have more over my SO's and right now I'm at home so I've only included most of what I have at home not including what's in my closet. It all started in my bathroom with the cleansing and conditioning products + some essential oils its missing the baking soda:





Then the styling products(the spritz was cut out of the pic by mistake):




Hair Rinse and BKT:




My sealing and prepoo oils:




Another styling product for special occasions:




My ayurvedic powders including Henna (this is only half):




Next was my room, here are the styling products, conditioners, and one shampoo I have in my room:




A few of my hair accessories:




Okay so here is where the PJ in me really shows. I love tools. If you mutiply each one of these by 2 or 3 it'll give you a more accurate number of how many I really have:




Hair Enhancements:




Hair Rollers (multiply by any number between 20 and 50 and you'll have my stash) and some more accessories I found:




Hair Appliances (don't mind my bookbag in the background) O and that purple tool between the soft bonnet and blow dryer is the hot tools braid sealer:




And here are my babies, they help me obtain a silky relaxer straight press with body, straighter and silkier than the maxiglide in my opinion. It takes longer, but well worth it. O and yes those marcel irons with the brown handle are the milstan feather flat iron (LOVE EM!!!!):









Okay thats my home stash for the most part. I'm a PJ and I'm not willing to stop I still have much more to get  I know its sad, also some of my key staples are missing I ran out last week and I have to restock


----------



## fattyfatfat (Mar 6, 2010)

some of you ladies can have a BSS in your homes!


----------



## HairGurl (Mar 6, 2010)

Here's most of mine now. We just moved so everything is on this old bookcase (well most of it)



And...i've stuffed this train case to capacity with rollers. I can barely close it! All of the rolers are on the bottom. If you have a train case then you know that the bottom can't be too full.


----------



## Vintageglam (Jun 27, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^ Dayyyyyyyyummmmmmm ya ya - you mean business with this hair thing !


----------



## yaya24 (Jun 27, 2010)

PositivelyRadiant said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^ Dayyyyyyyyummmmmmm ya ya - you mean business with this hair thing !



Stop it!  

I am now a *RECOVERING PJ*. Once this stash is used up, I'm done!

I now have staples.


----------



## Bublin (Jun 27, 2010)

^^^^ I think it'll take a while to use that lot up!


----------



## divachyk (Jun 27, 2010)

love the room...so organized, so cute!!


----------



## yaya24 (Jun 27, 2010)

Bublin said:


> ^^^^ I think it'll take a while to use that lot up!



Very true. And to think- I gave away most of my stash December 2008 to friends/ family for the stuff I did not like . Now I am back to THIS. I will probably give most of it away. But I do like 90% of it.

My biggest issue is stocking up on products I like.. Instead of waiting until I run low/ out


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jun 27, 2010)

yaya24 said:


> Middle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
WOW.......


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jun 27, 2010)

yaya24 said:


> Very true. And to think- I gave away most of my stash December 2008 to friends/ family for the stuff I did not like . Now I am back to THIS. I will probably give most of it away. But I do like 90% of it.
> 
> My biggest issue is stocking up on products I like.. Instead of waiting until I run low/ out



u must be over the line of pj borderline ocd buyer such as myself.  I would be embarrassed to post ....never took pics but it's unlike anything i've ever seen.  I have a room....A ROOM for hair stuff only
I decided (in efforts to make myself feel better) That i would build a mini salon in my next home

simply ridiculous

THE ONLY WAY I WOULD TAKE A PIC IF THERE WAS A COMPETITION ON HERE I WOULD WIN FOR MY STUPIDITY

I MUST SAY... it will take years to use my stash, but i've 150% curbed/cut the habit

perhaps the economy curbed it for me? likely


----------



## yaya24 (Jun 27, 2010)

^^ all of that. But I think I am over it now. I FINALLY have a regimen that works and staple products


----------



## Minty (Jun 27, 2010)

Thank you for that ladies. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## hasabe (Jun 27, 2010)

OP, Do you live in a salon or does the salon come to you?  No, but really your room is gorgeousss. I love the simplicity.

And the rest of ya'll just need an intervention lol I thought I was bad lol I'm getting there though


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jun 27, 2010)

I don't have much because I'm a poor college student... but here you go...

This is everything I've purchased in the last THREE months... and yes sometimes I had to choose between going out and buying a new hair product...the hair product usually won...






This is how I usually keep it






I still have 4 skala leave-ins on the way, but now I refuse to admit I have a problem because I'm no where near most of you guys stashes!


----------



## lovelexi (Jun 27, 2010)

you guys take PJ to a whole nother level!


----------



## orchidgirl (Jun 27, 2010)

Wow, I lovin you guys stash..keep the pics coming....my stash is a bit anorexic compared to you girls...lol


----------



## empressri (Jun 28, 2010)

If I took a picture of mine right now....yall would stage an intervention I am sooo serious. I can't close my closet DOOR. It's bad. Really  bad.


----------



## Curly Lee (Jun 28, 2010)

empressri said:


> If I took a picture of mine right now....yall would stage an intervention I am sooo serious. I can't close my closet DOOR. It's bad. Really  bad.



 I'm sorry but girl your secret is out we all know you are THE product junkie! You might as well give us ocular proof and take a picture!
You can start off with this:

"Hi my name is Empressri"
All "Hi Empresri"
"I....I am a product junkie"
All *sighs and and knowingly nodding heads*


----------



## empressri (Jun 28, 2010)

Curly Lee said:


> I'm sorry but girl your secret is out we all know you are THE product junkie! You might as well give us ocular proof and take a picture!
> You can start off with this:
> 
> "Hi my name is Empressri"
> ...



HUSH!!!!!  I have a pj pass, lemme 'lone.

Anyway this thread made me go fix up the closet a  bit so HERE dangit.





















My boo stopped being insulted a LONG time ago that the shelves he made me for shoes were used for hair products...well...there are shoes on the top shelf!!!! Oooh....I could move those shoes and put hair stuff on top....stop playing.....

This is 95% of it. I have a few older things in another closet and two bins next to my bed although about 4 of the drawers are hair things, one of them just beings combs and brushes.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jun 28, 2010)

yaya24 said:


> ^^ all of that. But I think I am over it now. I FINALLY have a regimen that works and staple products


 
yah sis,

I still have several relaxers and i'm nearly 6 mnths natural now
5 tubs of keracare humecto & i trying to deplenish to get to natural products
As god as my witness....years worth of hair products

i curbed my habit by ordering gadgets instead of hair products

like 5 hair therapy wraps, steamer, pibbs dryer....blah blah blah


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jun 28, 2010)

Empressri........


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jun 28, 2010)

empressri said:


> HUSH!!!!!  I have a pj pass, lemme 'lone.
> 
> Anyway this thread made me go fix up the closet a bit so HERE dangit.
> 
> ...


 
 OH MY GOT!


----------



## empressri (Jun 28, 2010)

tHeHaIRLaB said:


> yah sis,
> 
> I still have several relaxers and i'm nearly 6 mnths natural now
> 5 tubs of keracare humecto & i trying to deplenish to get to natural products
> ...



5 therapy wraps?? girl you only have one head!!! lol loooove mine though omg it's better than an electric heating cap



Prettyeyes said:


> Empressri........



*angelic voice* yes??   are you THAT surprised?! i try just about everythang!!!


----------



## Eisani (Jun 28, 2010)

Just peeking in. Y'all leave Empressri alone. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## Ijanei (Jun 28, 2010)

^^wt?...wow Empressri is SERIOUS!!


----------



## BeetleBug (Jun 28, 2010)

empressri said:


> HUSH!!!!!  I have a pj pass, lemme 'lone.
> 
> Anyway this thread made me go fix up the closet a  bit so HERE dangit.
> 
> ...




Lawd have mercy. If you ever sell some of your hair products, I will gladly buy.


----------



## empressri (Jun 28, 2010)

they don't call me the product pusha for nothing!!!

thank you eisani muah!

beetlebug i gotcha sis!

there is some bath and body stuff thrown up in there too, and it's funny cause some of those daggone dominican conditioners i can go through half a jar in one use. so once those are used, and if i dont hate them i just toss. i've been using up stuff.


----------



## hasabe (Jun 28, 2010)

Currently accepting donations...


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jun 28, 2010)

I love this thread.


----------



## empressri (Jun 28, 2010)

I would like to take the time to thank the OP for making this thread and everyone whom has posted here...because yall made me get OFF of my butt to straighten up my hair stash, thus making me able to hang up the rest of my summer clothes that I tossed down from the attic. Hell, I might just clean the rest of my room tonight.

Thank you, thank you.


----------



## Urban (Jun 28, 2010)

lmao!!! :wow: EmpressRi, you win!!!


----------



## Vintageglam (Jun 28, 2010)

Oh my god my eyes   



empressri said:


> HUSH!!!!!  I have a pj pass, lemme 'lone.
> 
> Anyway this thread made me go fix up the closet a bit so HERE dangit.
> 
> ...


----------



## Minty (Jun 28, 2010)

forget Ateyyah (no offense T) Empressi needs sponsorship cause she got that stash on LOCK!!! 

For real E can you line your products up and give plus or minus cards next to them -  I couldn't make out a few of those jars. (no doubt they are most likely online only merchants) 

I'm ill right now.....let me go sit my self down and look for a PT. LOL!


----------



## Minty (Jun 28, 2010)

Ladies let's not forget that products - even well preserved paraben filled products do have a shelf life. I don't know what that is, but there is one.


----------



## Keshieshimmer (Jun 28, 2010)

So Ms. Empressri shouldn't feel embarrassed because MRS. COFFEE has not posted. And yes I am calling her out, because she said she would post photos. =D


----------



## Curlykale (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm scared. In a pleasant and inspiring way. I can see the future.

LOL Great thread.


----------



## Minty (Jun 28, 2010)

We want COFFEE, We want COFFEE!!!!


----------



## Vintageglam (Jun 28, 2010)

COFFEE YOU ARE WANTED IN THIS THREAD - EMPRESSI NEEDS YOU TO PUT THINGS IN PERSPECTIVE FOR HER - HER HABIT AINT SO BAD I AM SURE........ !!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jun 28, 2010)

HijabiFlygirl said:


> Ladies let's not forget that products - even well preserved paraben filled products do have a shelf life. I don't know what that is, but there is one.


 

YOU, are the official "comes into threads with warnings" Lady


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Jun 28, 2010)

I thought I had it bad... You go girl, thats what I tell people all the time that I have a mini salon in my house. All I need now is a steamer.​


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Jun 28, 2010)

I have a video of all my stuff http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfmTdcsz2yI , plus I have a Pibbs and a table top Golden Hot, gone to have a steamer soon
​


----------



## KinkyGenius (Jun 28, 2010)

Taz, where did you get the salon chair and the cabinet that you keep your supplies in?


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Jun 28, 2010)

You guys make me realize I am not a PJ at all. My stash is tiny in comparison. I thought I was doing something.


----------



## redecouvert (Jun 28, 2010)

woooow Empressri!!!
I love love love your stash


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks Ladies....For a Glimpse of ALL that Eye Candy and for Being so Open.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Jun 28, 2010)

Here goes my embarrassing non-stash STASH. 

Top view:





Front view: 





But this is all I really use regularly...I typically dont buy until I use up a product: 





I also have this but I dont use it like I used to. I have S-curl now. I use glycerin based (jheri juice products) religiously:


----------



## Aisling~Siahbon (Jun 28, 2010)

These photos give me pure joy! I imagined I had a shopping bag and all was free... hmmm what would I take from each stash and put in my bag. Empressri's stash felt like the warehouse where it all happens.. now I don't feel so bad about the different stuff I buy.....Quic question though... how do you guys fund all of this EMPRESSRI!! does that not get exspensive girl?!


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Jun 28, 2010)

Wow!!!!  I thought I was bad.  DH just told my mom (newly natural) that I have a beauty salon full of products when she asked what I am using in my hair.  I have nothing compared to this.

Amazing!!!

Where are your shoes since the hair stuff is in the shoe area?




empressri said:


> HUSH!!!!!  I have a pj pass, lemme 'lone.
> 
> Anyway this thread made me go fix up the closet a bit so HERE dangit.
> 
> ...


----------



## Spiffy (Jun 28, 2010)

empressri said:


> HUSH!!!!!  I have a pj pass, lemme 'lone.
> 
> Anyway this thread made me go fix up the closet a  bit so HERE dangit.
> 
> ...



I should just go shopping in your closet.I see most of my staples in your stash anyway.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jun 28, 2010)

empressri said:


> HUSH!!!!!  I have a pj pass, lemme 'lone.
> 
> Anyway this thread made me go fix up the closet a  bit so HERE dangit.
> 
> ...



*pulls up like it's a drive thru* Lemme get uhhh ... some of dat Qhemet Biologics, Shescentit, and err ... *background noise* Is that KBB? Lemme get that too.


----------



## empressri (Jun 29, 2010)

Keshieshimmer said:


> So Ms. Empressri shouldn't feel embarrassed because MRS. COFFEE has not posted. And yes I am calling her out, because she said she would post photos. =D



if coffee is worse than me then im bowing out!!!! lol

my closet keeps cool so things tend to keep in there. i have some shoes on the top shelf but i rotate. i dont have a lot of shoes in the first place, i stopped buying hair stuff cause tory burch became my new fix. and those shoe boxes fit underneath my bed lol


----------



## *CherryPie* (Jun 29, 2010)

What in the world?????????

Girl, you made me happy by posting this!

You could have a GREAT sale in the product exchange forum!






empressri said:


> HUSH!!!!!  I have a pj pass, lemme 'lone.
> 
> Anyway this thread made me go fix up the closet a bit so HERE dangit.
> 
> ...


----------



## empressri (Jun 29, 2010)

hehee that's assuming i can part with any of my hair babies!!! i usually don't bother with that anymore. im turning my bff into a pj so i toss her products every week or so.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jun 29, 2010)

empressri said:


> hehee that's assuming i can part with any of my hair babies!!! i usually don't bother with that anymore. im turning my bff into a pj so i toss her products every week or so.



I'M THINKING OF JOINING U 2NITE..... I'm STRESSED SO I MAY WORK ON THE STASH & TAKE PICS


----------



## empressri (Jun 29, 2010)

tHeHaIRLaB said:


> I'M THINKING OF JOINING U 2NITE..... I STRESSED SO I MAY WORK ON THE STASH & TAKE PICS



meant to straighten up more tonight...it didnt happen! lol


----------



## Blackmagic (Jun 29, 2010)

empressri said:


> HUSH!!!!!  I have a pj pass, lemme 'lone.
> 
> Anyway this thread made me go fix up the closet a  bit so HERE dangit.
> 
> ...



Oh my Giddy Aunt!!!


This puts my "stash" into perspective...lol


----------



## PearlyCurly (Jun 29, 2010)

empressri said:


> HUSH!!!!!  I have a pj pass, lemme 'lone.
> 
> Anyway this thread made me go fix up the closet a  bit so HERE dangit.
> 
> ...



HOLY _spaghettios on top of toast_! that is A LOT of...good products
I can see some qhemet, shescentit, miss jessies, bed head, & curljunkie! Yum, yum, Yummy


----------



## ThickRoot (Jun 29, 2010)

Because of many of you ladies, and I won't call any names,  I've started my journey addicted to shopping for products. 

I Love buying stuff and looking for it, but I only have 2 overstuffed bins, and a couple things in the fridge and I'm about to have a nervous breakdown about I have too much stuff. I don't know how you'll do it. I want to wear braids for a couple of months but I don't think I can cause most of my stuff is natural stuff and I'm worried I need to be using this stuff before it goes bad.

I love your stashes though, thanks for the pics they are so delicious to look at.


----------



## Sondice (Jun 29, 2010)

yaya24 said:


> Middle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yooooooooooo! You roll deep son!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jun 30, 2010)

Wow I'm in Love...those stashes are beautiful.  Thanks for sharing Ladies.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Sep 7, 2010)

I do not even think my product stash is that bad, although DH admittedly has very little bathroom space.

What I need to get rid of is my hair.  My BFF was in town this weekend and as we played in my hair I realized that I rarely wear most of these and some have *never *been worn other than to take photos.

*ETA - SELLING SOME OF MY HAIR IN THE EXCHANGE FORUM - http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=496850&pagenumber=*






Pictured, from right to left on mannequin heads:
Modu Invisilace 107 -http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/experimenting-with-/my-new-wig/ 

Modu Invisilace 101 - http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/experimenting-with-/modu-invisilace--fu/

Vanessa Sarifa - http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/experimenting-with-/vanessa-wig--sarifa/

Beverly Johnson Amani - http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/experimenting-with-/somebody-stop-me--i/

Freetress Bali Girl - http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/experimenting-with-/somebody-stop-me--i/

Freetress Baltimore Girl #2 and #4 - http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/experimenting-with-/baltimore-girl-by-f/

Freetress Nia Girl - http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/using-a-half-wig/freetress-nia-girl-/

Freetress Celtic Girl - http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/using-a-half-wig/freetress-celtic-gi/

Outre Polly - http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/using-a-half-wig/curly-half-wig/

Janet Collection Maya II - http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/using-a-half-wig/hw-mya-ii-janet-col/

I have a few lace front wigs and a ton of half wigs too.
Champagne lace wig - Rachel - http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/experimenting-with-/rachel-lace-front-s/

Champagne lace wig - Sunny - http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/experimenting-with-/sunny-lace-front-wi/

Sensationnel Acacia lace top - http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/using-a-half-wig/acacia-lace-top-wig/

Sensationnel half wigs - Pictured: http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/using-a-half-wig/new-half-wigs-sensa/
HZ 7027
HZ 7039
HZ 7054
HZ 7056
HZ 7058

Anna by Pazazz - http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/using-a-half-wig/anna-by-pazazz/

Aisha by Outre - http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/using-a-half-wig/aisha-by-outre/

Sensationnel HZ 7003 - short half wig - http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/using-a-half-wig/revisiting-half-wigs/

Bilbao Girl half wig, Freetress - http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/using-a-half-wig/my-second-attempt-a/

Sensationnel lace top half wigs
T001 - http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/using-a-half-wig/sensationnel-half-w-1/
T004 - http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/using-a-half-wig/sensationnel-half-w-2/
T008 - http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/using-a-half-wig/sensationnel-lace-t/

I have a couple of drawstring ponytails in there too.


----------



## steffiejoe (Sep 7, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Thanks Ladies....For a Glimpse of ALL that Eye Candy and for Being so Open.


 
....Wonders if T will give use a glimpse of stashville...


----------



## empressri (Sep 8, 2010)

So I got this little storage closet from furnakit...yoooo I fit sooo much stuff in that joint! No more stuff on the floor. SO put a hasp lock on it too cause I have nephews that will use my stuff for their waves and one has cornrows..and I'd have to kill them and we can't have that.


----------



## naturalTAN (Jul 5, 2011)

bumping!

My stash is in storage for the summer so I want to see everyone else's!


----------



## JudithO (Feb 14, 2012)

Bumping this for 2012.... lol.... I don't have a stash... less than 10 products total so im too embarrassed to post... lol... Thing is... I'll happily throw away/return stuff that doesn't work for me... and I only buy after I finish stuff... so I cant accumulate...


----------



## CandiceC (Feb 14, 2012)

judy4all said:


> Bumping this for 2012.... lol.... I don't have a stash... less than 10 products total so im too embarrassed to post... lol... Thing is... I'll happily throw away/return stuff that doesn't work for me... and I only buy after I finish stuff... so I cant accumulate...



@judy4all

I don't have a stash either. A Maxiglide, caruso curlers, biotin and about five hair products I use. A few hair accessories. The end. Lol.

I think I'm going natural though so that may change as I try to find stuff that works for my natural hair.


----------



## Kn0ttyByNatur3 (Feb 14, 2012)

I am so jealous of these gold mines yall have.


----------



## klsjackson (Feb 14, 2012)

OP I absolutely love your set up!! Very nice and very organized.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 6, 2012)

A lil piece of pj heaven


----------



## faithVA (Jun 6, 2012)

[USER=155092 said:
			
		

> lamaria211[/USER];16118741]A lil piece of pj heaven


 
You know you don't need to be in here  I see what you were talking about now. I will leave you in peace.


----------



## Carmelella (Jun 7, 2012)

Some people need to stop lying calling that their "stash".  They know they r running at home beauty supply store on the low, lol.  That closet pic looked like an aisle of merchandise.  I wish I wish that closet was mine!


----------



## bronzebomb (Jun 7, 2012)

And I still have a bin of weave & wigs!


----------



## MsDes (Jun 8, 2012)

Bless y'all hearts...I thought I was bad. Y'all make me feel better bout myself. LOL.


----------



## afroette (Jun 8, 2012)

Um I thought I had a lot with two man size shoe boxes but that includes phony ponies and combs and hair toys


----------



## NefertariBlu (Jun 8, 2012)

These pics had me lmaooooo! I honestly thought I was going crazy buying stuff but wow! 
How many heads do you have??

There's just a nice feeling when you finally get your hands on products that I can't even put it in to words. I love pampering my hair but those stashes have be beat!!


----------



## Kindheart (Jul 20, 2012)

I do hide some of them ...lol


----------



## ManeStreet (Jul 20, 2012)

Here it is. Theres actually some body lotion & washes mixed in too. I'm doin my best to cut all the hair products down to fit into the 1 large basket


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 20, 2012)

This is just the fron view ill have to pull them out later for better pics


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jul 20, 2012)

My wallet stopped my PJism a long time ago. Don't let me become rich. Or even a post college grad with salary, though.


----------



## Kindheart (Jul 20, 2012)

lamaria211 said:
			
		

> This is just the fron view ill have to pull them out later for better pics



Wow ,i love your stash it looks like a shop *hearts*
Whats that big jar with the pink label ,vanilla silk? Whats the brand of it again?
I see a couple of Kerastase aswell ,i love their masks !


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 20, 2012)

Kindheart said:


> Wow ,i love your stash it looks like a shop *hearts*
> Whats that big jar with the pink label ,vanilla silk? Whats the brand of it again?
> I see a couple of Kerastase aswell ,i love their masks !


 

thanks yes its vanilla silk from Silk Dreams. 98% of my stash is unopened i like it like that i only open as i use them up i cant stand to many open products


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 20, 2012)

I tried to take as few pics as I.could


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 20, 2012)

ok thats all


----------



## Maracujá (Aug 1, 2012)

This is my stash as of 2012, I've given some away to my sister in the meantime.


----------



## hairqueen7 (Aug 1, 2012)

Maracujá said:
			
		

> This is my stash as of 2012, I've given some away to my sister in the meantime.



Dammmm can I pleas have sum lol


----------



## Embyra (Nov 12, 2012)

Any new pics ......

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Philippians413 (Nov 12, 2012)

I hope everyone will post their stash once they get all their black friday goodies


----------



## Gracie (Nov 13, 2012)

Forget the beauty supply store...I'm coming over your house!!


----------



## soulglo (Nov 13, 2012)

my stash isn't that great but hey all is well 

I'm trying to figure out how to continue to use up this coconut oil and bee mine serum because my hair isn't a fan of oil


----------



## ChocolatePie777 (Nov 13, 2012)

Soul....you can use the oil on your skin......and also coco oil as a good natural lubricant....if you know what i mean


----------



## soulglo (Nov 13, 2012)

ChocolatePie777 said:


> Soul....you can use the oil on your skin......and also coco oil as a good natural lubricant....if you know what i mean


  i tried the oil breaks me out and lol i know what you mean


----------



## Ogoma (Nov 13, 2012)

soulglo said:


> my stash isn't that great but hey all is well
> 
> I'm trying to figure out how to continue to use up this coconut oil and bee mine serum because my hair isn't a fan of oil



Cook with it. I use grape seed and coconut to cook and occasionally on my hair and skin. I mainly use butters to seal.


----------



## beautyintheyes (Nov 13, 2012)

soulglo said:
			
		

> my stash isn't that great but hey all is well
> 
> I'm trying to figure out how to continue to use up this coconut oil and bee mine serum because my hair isn't a fan of oil



I tried that curl rehab it has my hair feel like the desert lol


----------



## soulglo (Nov 13, 2012)

Ogoma said:


> Cook with it. I use grape seed and coconut to cook and occasionally on my hair and skin. I mainly use butters to seal.


thanks. i'll try to use it as a cooking oil again.  picky me prefers evoo. oh and what butters do you use? my hair seems to prefer butters as well.


----------



## soulglo (Nov 13, 2012)

beautyintheyes said:


> I tried that curl rehab it has my hair feel like the desert lol


=o are you serious. did you try using it on dry hair?


----------



## Kindheart (Dec 14, 2012)

PART of my stash  now ..


----------



## OceanEyes (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm trying to use up the Mane 'n Tail and the Garnier Fructis... 

Forgot to add my 2min reconstructor.


----------



## chebaby (Feb 15, 2013)

empressri said:


> HUSH!!!!!  I have a pj pass, lemme 'lone.
> 
> Anyway this thread made me go fix up the closet a bit so HERE dangit.
> 
> ...


 this picture makes me so warm and fuzzy inside


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 15, 2013)

chebaby

Hmp.  It should make you feel 'some kinda way'.  

I thought.....NO SHE AIN'T BUMP This Thread!


----------



## chebaby (Feb 15, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp. It should make you feel 'some kinda way'.
> 
> I thought.....NO SHE AIN'T BUMP This Thread!


 girl i LOVE them pics  warm and fuzzy


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 15, 2013)

chebaby
You Know You Wrong for that...... 

Humpf.  Far as I'm concerned Ya'll tied.


----------



## chebaby (Feb 15, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> You Know You Wrong for that......
> 
> Humpf. Far as I'm concerned Ya'll tied.


  we are not
but i wish i had that closet though i wont lie.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 15, 2013)

@chebaby

Stop Playin'. I'm still Traumatized by what I saw. 

Um...Imma need a minute.

I think you really need to go back look at that again. No for real tho'

And you call that Miscellaneous uh?

_*hmp. yeah...they tied*_ for real.


----------



## chebaby (Feb 15, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Stop Playin'. I'm still Traumatized by what I saw.
> 
> ...


 it is not that bad at all
yea thats my random bin. thats where i out all my new stuff cause i aint got no more space.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 15, 2013)

chebaby said:


> it is not that bad at all
> yea thats my random bin*. thats where i out all my new stuff cause i aint got no more space.*


 
@chebaby

This statement sums it up pretty much.

I was having one of those: tastiredbone/empressri/productjunkiediva moments looking at alladat that.....

*cough* And yes, I am waiting on Parts 2 & 3 .....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 16, 2013)

empressri you and chebaby need to talk


----------



## empressri (Feb 16, 2013)

you know the only new things i have were things sent for me to review?? lol ive stopped buying hair stuff a loooooooooooooooong time ago. my stash is old hat


----------



## g.lo (Feb 16, 2013)

empressri, I just  to your stash!! I don't think anyone can beat that!!
Need to show this to hubby to shut him up, he complains with my 10 products!!!


----------



## empressri (Feb 16, 2013)

lol!! when im not high on percocet ill amble down to the basement. my stash has dwindled. i had to go back through this thread hotdamn omg that was ridiculous hahahahahah i would die right now if my floor looked like that.


----------



## ronie (Feb 16, 2013)

Would love to see Lita and IDareT'sHair stash


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 16, 2013)

ronie

I was watching some Stash Videos earlier today.  

I thought, if I had a Camera, I'd do one. 

But I'd probably get scared, sick and pass out. 

And do I really want that kind of evidence...


----------



## lamaria211 (Feb 16, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> ronie
> 
> I was watching some Stash Videos earlier today.
> 
> ...



Lol!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ronie (Feb 16, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> ronie
> 
> I was watching some Stash Videos earlier today.
> 
> ...


 i can only imagine. Hope you make one though.


----------



## ronie (Feb 16, 2013)

I guess that's what you get for hosting the What are your weekend hair plans thread and the what did you buy thread.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 16, 2013)

ronie

Seeing ALL of that on Tape would definitely be a Reality Check.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 16, 2013)

ronie said:


> *I guess that's what you get for hosting the What are your weekend hair plans thread and the what did you buy thread.*


 
ronie

This is true. 

Truthfully, one of the hardest bad habits for me to break was/is buying _Multiples_.  

I've kind of gotten that under control. 

PJ-ism is real.  And it's hard.

So, when I hear/see people saying they are "Recovering" or "A PJ in Recovery" I believe them.


----------



## chebaby (Feb 17, 2013)

IDareT'sHair, im gonna mail you the highest quality cannon camera


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 17, 2013)

chebaby said:


> *im gonna mail you the highest quality cannon camera*


 
chebaby

You bet not!


----------



## chebaby (Feb 17, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You bet not!


ok i see you prefer nikon


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 17, 2013)

chebaby said:


> *ok i see you prefer nikon*


 
chebaby

Leave Me Be!.....


----------



## chebaby (Feb 17, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Leave Me Be!.....


i want to see all the stashes i can. but i dont think any will trump that closet lmao. there are bags and bins on the floor outside the closet


----------



## ronie (Feb 17, 2013)

I got my naturellegrow DC's and wheat germ oil in the fridge. 




The heat protectants and the hot stuff: sedu revolution, sedu curling iron, sallys blow dryer. In the back is an unopened, never used split ender. Looking to sell it actually, now that I am on 4 times a year trimming schedule. 




Need to use this more often.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 17, 2013)

ronie

Delish Eyecandy!

How does that Heat Therapy Wrap work?  Do you like it?  I use the Mastex w/the Cord.  

That one allows you to be mobile.  Nice.


----------



## ronie (Feb 17, 2013)

It is really nice. The old version I had only had one band to tie up on top of your head. It was never snug enough for me to move around so I would just sit on the couch with it. But this has 2 bands that wrap around your head and Velcro up on each side. It stays put and i can move around. I warm it up for 1 minute and it is very hot. Gives me a good 20 mns session. Sometimes I reheat it for and extra 20 mns but most times I just take it off and leave the conditioner in another 1 hour. With conditioners like masquintense or joico moisture recovery I'm good with 5-10 mns. I heard the heat lasts longer when you actually remove the gel packs and leave them in boiling water for 5 mns. Never tried it cause I'm lazy. Overall great investment. The pj in me wants to buy 2 more as back up, lol but I'm on a personal use your stash challenge. 
Next year this time I hope to only use half of one of these shelves.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 17, 2013)

ronie

So actually, you just buy the Gel-Insert thingy's right?  

The terry cloth head piece stays good/last a long time?


----------



## ronie (Feb 18, 2013)

That's the flaw with this product. They don't sell any refill for the gel thingy. So if you damage your gel pack by overheating them or whatever you have to buy a whole new wrap. I got mine for 22$ on amazon.


----------



## ronie (Feb 18, 2013)

Yeah the cloth piece stays in great condition. I wash my old one  without the gel inside and use it to keep the heat in after I either steam or use the heat wrap. I also wrap my head with it when I GHE, again without the gel. So I use it more like a turban.


----------



## hannan (Feb 18, 2013)

I stopped buying hair products (aside from maybe 5, literally) since black friday '11. Stash is still running but I'm out of leave ins. 

I'd love to see the u1b1 ladies' stashes, especially IDareT'sHair  and chebaby.


----------



## camilla (Feb 18, 2013)

Im not gonna do it im ashamed of how many wigs and weaves i own my DH was shocked when he saw my real hair I didnt realize i made mbl


----------



## camilla (Feb 18, 2013)

empressri "hops in car  hoping you still in NY to take some of that off your hands


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 18, 2013)

ronie IDareT'sHair  I was just reading he reviews on Amazon.com and someone mentioned you can buy the gel replacements on brushlove.com.  Here's the link http://www.brushlove.com/hairtherapywrap-replacement-gel-packs-htwgel01.html

I think I'll pick up one of these next month and replacement packs.  I'm over my hair budget for this month.  I'm a total Hair Tool Junkie!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 18, 2013)

taz007 Thanks for creating this thread!  When I grow up I want a hair/salon room just like you.
chebaby Thanks for bumping this thread!  This is absolute hair product p0rn!  I'm going to die looking at all the goodies some of you ladies have stock piled.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 18, 2013)

hannan  There is Part I of Che's madness in the U1B1 Thread. 

But you didn't hear that from me.


----------



## empressri (Feb 18, 2013)

camilla said:


> empressri "hops in car  hoping you still in NY to take some of that off your hands



camilla Girl those pics are ooooooold lol there is way less now!


----------



## chebaby (Feb 18, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @hannan There is Part I of Che's madness in the U1B1 Thread.
> 
> *But you didn't hear that from me*.


 ............


----------



## Kindheart (Feb 19, 2013)

IDareT'sHair is your pic up in here?i wanna see that stash gurl!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 19, 2013)

ronie hannan Kindheart chebaby

Okay.....I'm going to try to post my Handmades/Naturals either Friday or Saturday.  

Won't pull out any Salon Brands etc...

I've been doing alot of Swapping, Gifting, Selling.....so it isn't as bad as it was/is use to be/could be.


----------



## chebaby (Feb 19, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ronie @hannan @Kindheart @chebaby
> 
> Okay.....I'm going to try to post my Handmades/Naturals either Friday or Saturday.
> 
> ...


 somebody hand me a popcorn gif  imma be waiting, in fact i might not even go to sleep thursday so i wont miss anything friday or saturday


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 19, 2013)

@hannan Part 2 of the Che-ster 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGxq0Jw_1q4


@chebaby

Girl...I promise you, it's nothing cray like it use to be. 

Imma have mine all arranged neat like some of these posted on here.

Don't stay up waitin' for Me & Kern 'nem

my only issue is the fact that most of it is in my Garage.  So, extra work for me.  I must love ya'll


----------



## chebaby (Feb 19, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @hannan Part 2 of the Che-ster
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGxq0Jw_1q4
> 
> ...


  i see you keep putting me on blast i know it aint nothing compared to what we gonna see come friday or saturday.
yea imma be waiting lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 19, 2013)

chebaby said:


> i see you keep putting me on blast i know it aint nothing compared to what we gonna see come friday or saturday.
> yea imma be waiting lol.


 
chebaby

You the one bumped this crazy thread from Fo' years ago!

And I fell for it.  .....

Knowing I wanna see _somebody else's crazy stash_


----------



## chebaby (Feb 19, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You the one bumped this crazy thread from Fo' years ago!
> 
> ...


 
i figured it needed to be brought back to life lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 19, 2013)

chebaby said:


> i figured it needed to be brought back to life lol.


 




chebaby

And now I'm alll caught up in it.


----------



## hannan (Feb 19, 2013)

tbh, I thought chebaby would have more products. 

but I agree, I can't wait until fri/sat!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 19, 2013)

hannan

You just saw 2 outta 7 bins........(if you looked at Part I)

Well you'll definitely be disapponted in mine.


----------



## Kindheart (Feb 19, 2013)

chebaby said:


> i see you keep putting me on blast i know it aint nothing compared to what we gonna see come friday or saturday.
> yea imma be waiting lol.



damn girl ,you ain't playing ! whoa ! your stash is insane !


----------



## hannan (Feb 19, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> hannan
> 
> You just saw 2 outta 7 bins........(if you looked at Part I)
> 
> Well you'll definitely be disapponted in mine.



IDareT'sHair  Yeah, I kinda skipped around in both videos and I knew there would be more videos to come from che . I was expecting larger than or maybe the same as empressri's pic upthread.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 19, 2013)

@Kindheart Yeah, it is Insane.... 

Ya'll gone be like: Is that all you got! I want mine displayed nice & compact Like you did yours. 

I've been thinking how I want to shoot it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 19, 2013)

hannan  I wonder what all is in Bin 3-7?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 19, 2013)

hannan

My Naturals/Handmades are not overly intense.  

That's why I decided not to pull out all that other stuff like Salon Brands, Relaxer, Shampoo etc.....

I will throw in a few Oils & Teas (which isn't really that much)


----------



## hannan (Feb 19, 2013)

IDareT'sHair That's cheating!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 19, 2013)

hannan

Pfft.  That's the same thing chebaby said.

But I figured ain't nobody really interested in that kind of stuff.


----------



## Kindheart (Feb 19, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Kindheart Yeah, it is Insane....
> 
> Ya'll gone be like: Is that all you got! I want mine displayed nice & compact Like you did yours.
> 
> I've been thinking how I want to shoot it.



IDareT'sHair perhaps you could take pics of your staples instead of your whole stash ,that might be easier.
chebaby I loved watching  your vids ,looking forward to see the rest of the stash


----------



## chebaby (Feb 19, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> And now I'm alll caught up in it.


 its a yummy thread


hannan said:


> *tbh, I thought @**chebaby** would have more products. *
> 
> but I agree, I can't wait until fri/sat!


 see????? i aint got that much. thats basically all i needed to hear to purchase more. im blaming you hannan 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @hannan
> 
> You just saw 2 outta 7 bins........(if you looked at Part I)
> 
> *Well you'll definitely be disapponted in mine*.


 who you trying to convince


Kindheart said:


> damn girl ,you ain't playing ! whoa ! your stash is insane !


  dont be coming in here reinforcing what IDareT'sHair was saying


----------



## chebaby (Feb 19, 2013)

Kindheart said:


> @IDareT'sHair perhaps you could take pics of your staples instead of your whole stash ,that might be easier.
> @chebaby I loved watching your vids ,looking forward to see the rest of the stash


 thank you its not much more to see though, nothing like im sure IDareT'sHair has


----------



## hannan (Feb 19, 2013)

chebaby Girl, I'll be more than willing to take some of your products to support your habit. It's all for the cause, right?


----------



## chebaby (Feb 19, 2013)

hannan said:


> @chebaby Girl, I'll be more than willing to take some of your products to support your habit. It's all for the cause, right?


 
see we shoulda got together back in 2010 and planned to help empressri control her stash


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 19, 2013)

@chebaby

I'll have errthang togevver by Friday (or whenever my Friend comes over). 

Truth be told, I really don't want her to see everything. 

She'll be like:erplexed For Real T

Swapping, Selling, Gifting has really help me 'control' mine.


----------



## chebaby (Feb 19, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I'll have errthang togevver by Friday (or whenever my Friend comes over).
> 
> ...


 i LIVE for that look from people i love to see the horrified look on their faces


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 19, 2013)

chebaby said:


> *i LIVE for that look from people i love to see the horrified look on their faces*


 
chebaby

Um Yeah...that's one reason it's in the Garage.

Imma kill you for bumping this thread and making me look at your Stash, MY Stash and errbody else's Stash.

As long as it's in the Garage, it's almost like it doesn't exist.


----------



## chebaby (Feb 19, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Um Yeah...that's one reason it's in the Garage.
> 
> ...


 girl you better find space for them products where you can see them i like seeing my products all the time. shooooootttttt i be playing with my products like kids play with toys

you know you like looking at peoples stash pics i was just helping you out


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 19, 2013)

chebaby said:


> *girl you better find space for them products where you can see them* i like seeing my products all the time. shooooootttttt i be playing with my products like kids play with toys
> 
> *you know you like looking at peoples stash pics* i was just helping you out


 
@chebaby

Nah..it only works for me with them away from me (until I need them). 

I do like looking at: OTHER PEOPLES STASHES - Like Yours.

*Please get outta this thread* 

Please & Thank You.


----------



## chebaby (Feb 19, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Nah..it only works for me with them away from me (until I need them).
> 
> ...


  we fittin ta move U1B1 over here in this thread.
WE HOME NAH


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 19, 2013)

chebaby said:


> *we fittin ta move U1B1 over here in this thread.*
> *WE HOME NAH*


 
chebaby

Hmp.  No we ain't.... 

Girl...I can't look at this thread again for another 4 years.


----------



## chebaby (Feb 19, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp.  No we ain't....
> 
> Girl...I can't look at this thread again for another 4 years.


 i showed ERR body empressri's photos and told them from now on i dont wanna hear nothin about my stash
i be having co workers come to work asking me "what products we buying today" i be like   lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 19, 2013)

chebaby said:


> i be having co workers come to work asking me *"what products we buying today"* i be like  lol


 
chebaby

You know I Always ask you that too......


----------



## chebaby (Feb 19, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You know I Always ask you that too......


 thats different, you know imma buy something


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 19, 2013)

chebaby said:


> thats different, *you know imma buy something*


 
chebaby

Hmpf.  And I'm sure they do too!

They know how you do


----------



## chebaby (Feb 19, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmpf. And I'm sure they do too!
> 
> They know how you do


 them fools need to keep their mouf shut


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Feb 19, 2013)

Here's mine! 





Roller bin 



Accessories




Rinse outs




Leave ins 




Oils




Shampoos

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## ronie (Feb 19, 2013)

I noticed an interesting fact looking at all of these stashes. Everybody has a little aphogee thing going on. Whether it's the 2 minute, the 2 step, the green tea, the leave in, whether the stash is mostly natural or not. My pro vitamin leave in is hidden behind my hairveda conditioners. We do love some aphogee up in here.


----------



## chebaby (Feb 19, 2013)

ronie said:


> I noticed an interesting fact looking at all of these stashes. Everybody has a little aphogee thing going on. Whether it's the 2 minute, the 2 step, the green tea, the leave in, whether the stash is mostly natural or not. My pro vitamin leave in is hidden behind my hairveda conditioners. We do love some aphogee up in here.


 thats cause aphogee is the bomb
im natural and i use the 2 step a lot. i also use the pro leave in when i straighten my hair


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Feb 19, 2013)

ronie said:


> I noticed an interesting fact looking at all of these stashes. Everybody has a little aphogee thing going on. Whether it's the 2 minute, the 2 step, the green tea, the leave in, whether the stash is mostly natural or not. My pro vitamin leave in is hidden behind my hairveda conditioners. We do love some aphogee up in here.



Paid twenty plus bucks for mine, a well spent twenty.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## PureSilver (Feb 19, 2013)

Even cheap me have some Aphogee. i have so many products in different locations, in a few months i will gather them & post my stash


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 20, 2013)

I don't have any Apoghee, but at one time I had the Green Tea Restructurizer & swapped it.erplexed

Does that mean, I need to repurchase the Green Tea?


----------



## Kindheart (Feb 21, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I don't have any Apoghee, but at one time I had the Green Tea Restructurizer & swapped it.erplexed
> 
> Does that mean, I need to repurchase the Green Tea?



It means you need to take pics of your Aphogee-less stash  luv


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 21, 2013)

@Kindheart

I have things all set up. My friend said Saturday now.erplexed 

I'm trying to get her to do it tomorrow, so I can get this stuff outta here.

I did do an Inventory of what I'll be displaying, which has let me see what I need to reup on. 

So @chebaby bumping this thread has 'small' value, I guess.


----------



## Beamodel (Feb 21, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Kindheart
> 
> I have things all set up. My friend said Saturday now.erplexed
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair
Girl make sure u tag me when u upload the picture. I have to see this


----------



## chebaby (Feb 21, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Kindheart
> 
> I have things all set up. *My friend said Saturday now*.erplexed
> 
> ...


 she play too much i guess one more day wont hurt.


----------



## Kindheart (Feb 21, 2013)

chebaby said:


> she play too much i guess one more day wont hurt.



Lol chebaby we ll be waiting with coffee and walnut cake


----------



## chebaby (Feb 21, 2013)

Kindheart said:


> Lol @chebaby we ll be waiting with coffee and walnut cake


 and homemade french toast and scrambled eggs and bacon and cream of wheat. course itll be made by mom cause i dont cook


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 21, 2013)

duplicate sorry....................


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 21, 2013)

I am showing Natural/Handmades only. No Salon Brands, No Shampoos, Minimal Oils, No Teas/Henna's, Cheapies etc..... *I Just Couldn't Do it this time Ya'll*

*HAIRVEDA*
X7 ACV Phinsing Rinse
x3 Acai Phyto Berry
x2 Moist 24/7
x4 MoistPRO
x2 Sitrinillah
x2 Methi Sets
x2 Vatika Frosting
x3 Hydrasilica Spritz
x2 Whipped Clouds
x1 Whipped Ends
x1 Green Tea
x1 Roobis & Argan Cond
x1 Roobis Leave In
x 1 Avosoya
x2 Cocosta
*SHE SCENT IT*
x4 16 oz Avocado
x2 16 oz Okra Winfrey
x1 Coco Creme
x1 Marshmallow
x1 Marula Hemp
x1 Amazon Butter
*AFROVEDA*
x2 Moringa & Ginseng Detangler
x1 Blueberry Pomegrante Spritz
x1 Power Oasis Fruit Cocktail
x3 Ashlii Amala
x1 Ginger Root Pomade x1 small Shea Amala
x3 Shikakai Oils
x2 Neem Conditioner
x1 Rice Bran Oil
x1 Goat Milk Conditioner
*CURLJUNKIE*
x4 Repair Me
x5 Argan & Olive Conditioner
x2 Daily Fix
x1 Smoothing Lotion
x2 Strengthening
x3 Curl Rehab
x2 Deep Fix Banana Hibiscus
x2 Reconstructor
x1 Curl Therapy
*OYIN*
x2 Liters of Honey Hemp
x2 8 oz Hair Dews
x1 Sweet Berries Pomade
*MARIE DEAN*
X1 12 oz Coffee Kokum
x1 12 oz Lemon Vanilla Souffle
x10 8 oz MD DC'ers, L-I's, etc
x1 4 oz Argan Blend
x2 Baobob Oil Blends
*BROWN BUTTER BEAUTY*
x3 Babbasu DC'ers
*PURABODY NATURALS*
x1 Murumuru
x1 Sapote Oil
x1 Chocolate Smoothie
*HYDRATHERMA NATURALS*
x3 Growth Lotions
x1 Growth Oil
x3 Follicle Boosters
x1 Protein L-I
x1 Amino Protein DC'er
*DARCY'S BOTANICALS*
x4 DC'ers 
x4 Oils
x1 Cleanser
x2Pumpkin Conditioner
x1 Coconut Lemongrass
x1 Shea Lotion
x1 Coconut Pomade
*N'JOI CREATIONS*
x1 12 oz Herbal Hair Dress
x1 Sweet Pomade
x1 Ayurvedic Butter
x1 Green Tea Butter
*SOULTANICALS*
x1 8 oz Knot Sauce
x1 8 oz Mango Dip
x1 8 oz Fluff
x1 4 oz Marula
*HAIRITAGE HYDRATIONS*
x1 8oz Jar Of Joe
x1 8oz Sprout
x1 8 ozMoisture Riser
x1 8 oz Soft Marhmallow
Happpy Hempy, Creames, Tutti Fruitti, Sweet Butter etc..........
*ON THE GROUND*
x2 SM Purifications
x1 SM Anti Breakage
x1 Restorative Elixir
*DISCONTINUED PRODUCT LINES*
*Jasmine Bath & Beauty*
x20 Avocado & Silks, Hibiscus, Babbasu Xtreme, Reconstructor
*Enso Naturals*
x1 8 oz Green Tea Cleanser
x2 8 oz Hair Lotions
x2 16 oz Cacao Deep Recovery
x2 8 oz Sea Buckthorn DC'er
x1 Marshmasllow & Honey Creme 
x1 Restorative Elixir 
x3 Nubian Heritage
*KAREN'S BODY BEAUTIFUL*
x4 DC'ers
x1 Creamylicious Pomegrante Guava
*BEEMINE*
x2 16 oz DC'ers
*CURLS*
x1 Liter of Curls Sublime
x1 16 oz Coconut Sublime
x1 Tea Ectasy
*JESSICURL*
x3 WDT Jar
x1 8 oz Too Shea!
*BEAR FRUIT HAIR*
x2 Cleansing Conditioners
x2 Espresso Hair Creme
2 Ayurvedic Lotions
*DONNA MARIE*
x3 Super Buttercremes
*DEVA CURL*
x1 No Poo
*FLEURTZY*
x2 8 oz DC'ers
*CLAUDIE HAIR REVITALIZER*
x2 Protein Renew
x1 Protein Spray
x1 Reconstructor
x1 Tropical Rinse 
x1 Jojoba Cleanaser 
x 3 Iman Butters
x1 Hairline Revitalizer
x1 Murumuru Cream
x1 Tiffani Pomade
x1 Satin
x2 Frappe
x1 Isha
x1 Quinoa
x1 Tea
x1 Avocado Intense
*QHEMET BIOLOGICS*
x3 Amala Olive Heavy Creme
x1 Burdock Root
*KOMAZA HAIR CARE*
x2 Scalp Butters
x1 Shea Lotion
*SMALLER VENDORS*
*Kyra Ultimate Indulgence* 
x1 Pomade
*Hydro Quench Sytems*
x2 16 oz Coconut Lime Cleansers
x2 16 oz Strawberry Lime Cleansers
x1 8 oz Coconut Lime
x2 12 oz Greaseless Moisture
x1 12 oz Coconut Mango
x1 12 oz Peppermint
x1 8 oz The Slip L-I
x1 8 oz The Slip DC'er
*LIQUID GOLD*
x2 Ginger Hair Creme
x2 Green Magic
*SHI-NATURALS*
x3 Buttercreme Pre-Poos
x1 Tea
x1 Creamy Leave-In
*KIZURI NATURALS*
x2 Hair Lotions
*THE POMADE SHOP*
x3 Coffee Pomades Growth Fundamentals
*GLEAU*
x2 Oils
*NATURALLE GROW*
x2 Slippery Elm & Cinnamon
x2 Pumpkin Butter
x1 Herbal Cleanse 
x1 Herbal DC'er
*BEL NOUVO*
x1 DC JBCO & Haitian Oils
x1 Peach Pomade
*KOILS BY NATURE*
x1 Oil
x1 CocoShealoe Conditioner
x1 Deep Conditioner
*MYHONEYCHILD*
x1 Horsetail & Molasses DC'er
x1 Buttery Soy
x1 Sophia's Pomade
x1 Hemp Spread
x2 Olive You DC'ers
*CAROLS DAUGHTER*
X6 16 oz Black Vanilla Smoothie DC'ers
x1 24 oz Black Vanilla Conditioner
*TIIVA NATURALS*
x1 DC
x1 Green Tea
x1 Hemp Butter
*b.a.s.k*
x1 Whiskey/Vanilla Rx
*SILK DREAMS*
x2 Qheat Germs
X2 Destination Hydration
x1 Nouish Oil
x3 Shea What Deux
x1 Vanilla Silk
x1 Mocha Bling
x1 Chocolate Bling


@chebaby @hannan @ronie @Beamodel @Kindheart @redecouvert

I am neva' eva' doing this again! EVER


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 21, 2013)

Placed Silk Dream Upthread


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Feb 21, 2013)

IDareT'sHair....dam* dam* dam*....its the big stash...I'm coming to join you honey!!!! Dyno-mite.

 i want to wash my hair at your house....

Suny


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 21, 2013)

SunySydeofLyfe

I put off doing/showing this for 4 years until somebody bumped this thread. chebaby


----------



## hannan (Feb 21, 2013)

IDareT'sHair It looks like a lot written down but I'm sure it wouldn't be like that irl.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 21, 2013)

hannan said:


> *It looks like a lot written down but I'm sure it wouldn't be like that irl. *


 
hannan

Well.....It was still way more work than I wanted to do! And um..yeah..it is


----------



## hannan (Feb 21, 2013)

IDareT'sHair I'm telling you, I imagined you ladies to have waaaaaaaaaaay more than what I've seen. That was nothing! My imagination is way too wild.


----------



## Kindheart (Feb 21, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I am showing Natural/Handmades only. No Salon Brands, No Shampoos, Minimal Oils, No Teas/Henna's, Cheapies etc..... *I Just Couldn't Do it this time Ya'll*
> 
> HAIRVEDA
> X7 ACV Phinsing Rinse
> ...



I m on my phone and feel  like i  scrolled down  like 3 minutes before the list ended LOL . I LOVE  it ,i dig alot of the products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 21, 2013)

Kindheart

Yeah....It's A Bit


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 21, 2013)

hannan said:


> imagined you ladies to have waaaaaaaaaaay more than what I've seen. That was nothing! My imagination is way too wild.


 
hannan

TBH I really don't how to respond to this


----------



## chebaby (Feb 21, 2013)

IDareT'sHair, look at all them duplicates 
 you aint foolin me. hannan talking about she thought it would be more. aint even no more products in the world


----------



## hannan (Feb 21, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> hannan
> 
> TBH I really don't how to respond to this





chebaby said:


> IDareT'sHair, look at all them duplicates
> you aint foolin me. hannan talking about she thought it would be more. aint even no more products in the world



 I forgot the salon products weren't included.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 21, 2013)

chebaby said:


> *look at all them duplicates*
> you aint foolin me. *hannan talking about she thought it would be more*. aint even no more products in the world


 
chebaby

I am doing a whole lot better w/breaking the habit of buying Duplicates.  

Those 20 Jasmines is/was toward the end when she was going out of business.  

Um...yeah...I.just.can't.


----------



## chebaby (Feb 21, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I am doing a whole lot better w/breaking the habit of buying Duplicates.
> 
> ...


 yea we all kinda went crazy on jasmines. if i was thinking properly at the time i woulda got 20 a&s instead of 20 shea rinses

im still laughing at hannan how much more did you want T to have? 
they should start a hair products version of hoarders. i would SO watch that


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Feb 21, 2013)

IDareT'sHair

If I came to your house and seen alla' dat you would need God, Mary, Jesus and Joseph to get me out.... BECAUSE I'D STAY FOREVEA! YES LAWD! *DoesPraiseJig  Delicious stash girl .


----------



## Kindheart (Feb 21, 2013)

hannan said:


> IDareT'sHair It looks like a lot written down but I'm sure it wouldn't be like that irl.



why you hatin' ? lol


----------



## chebaby (Feb 21, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I am doing a whole lot better w/breaking the habit of buying Duplicates.
> 
> ...


 yea we all kinda went crazy on jasmines. if i was thinking properly at the time i woulda got 20 a&s instead of 20 shea rinses

im still laughing at hannan how much more did you want T to have? 
they should start a hair products version of hoarders. i would SO watch that


----------



## chebaby (Feb 21, 2013)

Kindheart said:


> why you hatin' ? lol


 she just tryna make T feel better


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 21, 2013)

@EnExitStageLeft

I keep most of it in the Garage. 

I only bring in a few items at a time (as needed). *can't deal w/Clutter*

However, I brought all the Handmades in for the Sole purpose of this Thread. 

Girl...As soon as this Chile come & post these Pics, it will all go back out.

Perhaps will do ALL Salon Brands, Oils, Teas one day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 21, 2013)

chebaby

I'm just glad the U1 B1 Folks know how we get down.....

I forgot Camille Rose.  

Every time I think about it, I remember 1 mo' thang I left off the list.


----------



## hannan (Feb 21, 2013)

chebaby said:


> yea we all kinda went crazy on jasmines. if i was thinking properly at the time i woulda got 20 a&s instead of 20 shea rinses
> 
> im still laughing at hannan how much more did you want T to have?
> they should start a hair products version of hoarders. i would SO watch that





chebaby said:


> she just tryna make T feel better



chebaby
 I was expecting hoarders status for both of yall. Lawd! I see that was a little too far out there though.


----------



## chebaby (Feb 21, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I'm just glad the U1 B1 Folks know how we get down.....
> 
> ...


 i am not surprised you forgot something else


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 21, 2013)

chebaby

That b.a.s.k, Naturelle Grow and my other KBN Stuff might be here by the time we do these pics!


----------



## chebaby (Feb 21, 2013)

hannan you know what im thinking right imma send you a camera phone so i can see your pics you probably sitting on gold over there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 21, 2013)

hannan

Yeah Ms. Hannan Come On & Show us How You Get Down!oke:oke:

Good idea chebaby


----------



## hannan (Feb 21, 2013)

I ain't got nothing but like 10 products max. I told yall upthread that I've bought practically nothing since bf 2011.


----------



## natura87 (Feb 21, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I am showing Natural/Handmades only. No Salon Brands, No Shampoos, Minimal Oils, No Teas/Henna's, Cheapies etc..... *I Just Couldn't Do it this time Ya'll*
> 
> *HAIRVEDA*
> X7 ACV Phinsing Rinse
> ...




I am at a loss for words. I just cant even.....You can condition all of Ethiopia with your stash and still have some left over.


----------



## chebaby (Feb 21, 2013)

hannan said:


> I ain't got nothing but like 10 products max. I told yall upthread that I've bought practically nothing since bf 2011.


 oke: you better get to buying.


----------



## hannan (Feb 21, 2013)

chebaby IDareT'sHair This is mine:

...

with my low quality camera . Only thing not there is henna and a bottle of tresemme naturals.


----------



## chebaby (Feb 21, 2013)

natura87 said:


> I am at a loss for words. I just cant even.....*You can condition all of Ethiopia with your stash* and still have some left over.


 its beautiful right


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 21, 2013)

hannan said:


> *I ain't got nothing but like 10 products max. *I told yall upthread that I've bought practically nothing since bf 2011.


 
hannan  ............erplexed chebaby.......


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 21, 2013)

natura87

You already know.


----------



## hannan (Feb 21, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> hannan  ............erplexed chebaby.......



ok, a little more but nothing on you.


----------



## beebstt (Feb 21, 2013)

IDareT'sHair

what are your must have products?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 21, 2013)

hannan

Girl...please you got stuff. 

For a minute you had me messed up.


----------



## chebaby (Feb 21, 2013)

beebstt said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> what are your must have products?


 no you didnt they ALL her must have products lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 21, 2013)

beebstt

I usually break 'em down into Seasons. 

Heavier Fall/Winter Lightweight Spring/Summer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 21, 2013)

chebaby said:


> *no you didnt they ALL her must have products lol.*


 
@chebaby

Gurl...ain't that the troof

@beebstt

One thing I will say tho' is I never have more than 3 things of similar nature open all at once. 

That's my _personal_ Pet Peeve. I cannot stand to have a whole lot of open half used stuff open at one time.


----------



## Beamodel (Feb 21, 2013)

IDareT'sHair
T-Baby... Girl I am in love with you list. Forget CurlMart and Sage, I am coming shop in your store... lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 21, 2013)

@Beamodel

I guess it's good to do an Inventory every once & a while. 

So, I guess @chebaby did do something helpful.

I know I will reup on:
Amala Cleanse
Moist 24/7
Almond Glaze

Mothers Day Sale for Summer Cowashes. I'll use HV, Curls, SD's Destination etc..


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sleepover at T's! Yay! Lol! IDareT'sHair

Nice stash! Its perfect in my eyes :dreamy:


----------



## chebaby (Feb 21, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Beamodel
> 
> I guess it's good to do an Inventory every once & a while.
> 
> ...


 i knew it was about that time for you to do inventory


Babygrowth said:


> *Sleepover at T's! Yay*! Lol! @IDareT'sHair
> 
> Nice stash! Its perfect in my eyes :dreamy:


 you read my mind


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 21, 2013)

chebaby Babygrowth  Y'all Come On! .... 

I got plenty of Distilled Water for the Steamer!


----------



## chebaby (Feb 21, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @Babygrowth Y'all Come On! ....
> 
> I got plenty of Distilled Water for the Steamer!


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pp4BA0-lYtU
you aint said nothin but a word


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 21, 2013)

chebaby said:


> *i knew it was about that time for you to do inventory*


 
chebaby

Hush!:buttkick:  ........


----------



## chebaby (Feb 21, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hush!:buttkick: ........


  was i wrong???
hey did you put tiiva on the list


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 21, 2013)

chebaby said:


> was i wrong???
> *hey did you put tiiva on the list*


 
@chebaby

I FORGOT...But it's sitting out!
x1 Tiiva DC'er
x1 Green Tea Moisturizer + 1/2 open
x1 Herbal Butter

ETA:
CAROLS DAUGHTER
x6 16 oz BV Smoothies
x1 24 oz Conditioner


----------



## chebaby (Feb 21, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I FORGOT...But it's sitting out!
> x1 Tiiva DC'er
> ...


 see how i be helping you out


----------



## chebaby (Feb 21, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I FORGOT...But it's sitting out!
> x1 Tiiva DC'er
> ...


 

i should have known.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 21, 2013)

chebaby

I revised the list and added CD's & Tiiva


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 21, 2013)

@chebaby

You know Brutha' Franklin can ALWAYS wanna make you hit PayNah

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...Q-a03zqVYjE7CXOIUSlHAhA&bvm=bv.42768644,d.dmg


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 21, 2013)

chebaby

Just so You Know, ALL them CD BV Smooves was Brownie518 fault..


----------



## chebaby (Feb 21, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You know Brutha' Franklin can ALWAYS wanna make you hit PayNah
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...Q-a03zqVYjE7CXOIUSlHAhA&bvm=bv.42768644,d.dmg


 i knew you were gonna post this he be jammin.


----------



## chebaby (Feb 21, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Just so You Know, ALL them CD BV Smooves was @Brownie518 fault..


 she be pushin hard for CD smooves i cant blame her though


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 21, 2013)

@chebaby

You Right Che! 

Ms B is a huge Pusha' @Brownie518 Foolin' w/her will definitely mess you up!

Pushin' Hard!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 21, 2013)

@chebaby

Them 16 oz CD BV Smooves was "Limited Time Only" on HSN. 

Me & Her was Callin' them people errday. And them 24 oz'ers


----------



## chebaby (Feb 21, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You Right Che!
> 
> ...


 she the worse pusha of them all
but like i say, i cant blame her.
when i was relaxed/transitioning i would slap a smoove on with a plastic cap and wouldnt rinse til the morning. detangling was a breeze


IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> *Them 16 oz CD BV Smooves was "Limited Time Only" on HSN. *
> 
> Me & Her was Callin' them people errday. And them 24 oz'ers


 i was just about to say i aint never know she had 16oz. but you knew


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 22, 2013)

chebaby said:


> *she the worse pusha of them all*
> but like i say, i cant blame her.
> when i was relaxed/transitioning i would slap a smoove on with a plastic cap and wouldnt rinse til the morning. detangling was a breeze
> 
> *i was just about to say i aint never know she had 16oz. but you knew*


 
@chebaby

Girl.....I didn't know anything about it. Ms. B! told me. @Brownie518


----------



## ronie (Feb 22, 2013)

Ok how did i ever miss this tag. OMG, i mean i thought you had a stash, but this is beyond crazy T. And did i see x10 of something?
Now i see what you mean by buying multiples.
You my friend need a use 1, buy none challenge.
Delicious collection though. I see lots of stuff on my to try list. I'll remember to tag you for review when i'm ready.
P.S. Enjoyed the add ons too


----------



## LovelyLouboutin (Feb 22, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I am showing Natural/Handmades only. No Salon Brands, No Shampoos, Minimal Oils, No Teas/Henna's, Cheapies etc..... *I Just Couldn't Do it this time Ya'll*
> 
> HAIRVEDA
> X7 ACV Phinsing Rinse
> ...



*gasp*.  .........


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 22, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You Right Che!
> 
> ...





chebaby said:


> she the worse pusha of them all
> but like i say, i cant blame her.
> when i was relaxed/transitioning i would slap a smoove on with a plastic cap and wouldnt rinse til the morning. detangling was a breeze
> 
> i was just about to say i aint never know she had 16oz. but you knew





IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl.....I didn't know anything about it. Ms. B! told me. @Brownie518




 I don't know what ya'll talkin' 'bout. 

T, I think that is the longest post I've ever seen. 


IDareT'sHair
chebaby


----------



## lamaria211 (Feb 22, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I am showing Natural/Handmades only. No Salon Brands, No Shampoos, Minimal Oils, No Teas/Henna's, Cheapies etc..... *I Just Couldn't Do it this time Ya'll*
> 
> HAIRVEDA
> X7 ACV Phinsing Rinse
> ...



The End of Days stash! Lol
Question, how do you keep all your handmades from going bad before you use them?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 22, 2013)

Brownie518 said:


> I don't know what ya'll talkin' 'bout.
> 
> *T, I think that is the longest post I've ever seen.*


 
Brownie518

Um...We talmbout ALL Them CD Daily Specials Me & You was buyin'....Remember Dat?.....

Girl, you know you can't talk.  I'm still mad at Che for alla this.  Like I said it did give me a chance to 'assess' the damage.

I can say 2 things about this:

1) It was worse
2) I don't buy nearly as much


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 22, 2013)

lamaria211

It's so Cold here right now I keep it on a shelving unit in my Garage. And some is in the Fridge. 

Single/No DH /or Kids/ = no food.

I haven't had much go bad and whatever has, was shipped from the Seller with Mold issues.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 23, 2013)

Da' Stash........................


----------



## chebaby (Feb 23, 2013)

Wooooowwwww IDareT'sHair I knew I wouldn't be disappointed 
I been sleep all day and first thing I did was search for this thread


----------



## chebaby (Feb 23, 2013)

Ill take all that hairveda and curl junkie please and thank you


----------



## chebaby (Feb 23, 2013)

And that ain't even the teas, henna and salon stuff lol


----------



## chebaby (Feb 23, 2013)

And I didn't know u had so many SSI products


----------



## ronie (Feb 23, 2013)

I had high expectations and your stash did deliver.  I showed my sisters and they don't believe you really bought them for your personal use. " She is probably a retailer or hairdresser" they say. I guess they don't know LHCF.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 23, 2013)

chebaby

I only did it For You!.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 23, 2013)

ronie

Gurl....Ain't LHCF a trip?  Before I let my friend in the house I told her:  "And You bet not say nothin'"


----------



## Beamodel (Feb 23, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Da' Stash........................



IDareT'sHair
Are you available for an 11:00 appointment, lol. I love it...


----------



## Kindheart (Feb 23, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Da' Stash........................




I m drooling IDareT'sHair THANK YOU,GREAT STASH!!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 23, 2013)

IDareT'sHair  Okay, may hair is up for adoption.    I'm going to die looking at the stash p0rn!


----------



## SimJam (Feb 23, 2013)

I think missT's stash broke my tablet lol.
....Cannot ..... process ......

Seriously,  only the first pic will show lol

Sent from my Galaxy Tab 2 using LHCF


----------



## chebaby (Feb 23, 2013)

it's beautiful  and I'm drooling at all those rows of products. I see it lol


----------



## chebaby (Feb 23, 2013)

Lmao @ "you bet not say nothin" this is top secret stuff right here


----------



## SimJam (Feb 23, 2013)

Ok had to come out of the app and view on the regular website
 honestly, thats the most beautiful stash ive ever seen. So neat on that shiny shelf


----------



## chebaby (Feb 23, 2013)

Is it creepy that I keep coming back to look?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 23, 2013)

@chebaby No it's not Creepy - You just a PJ. 

Just like I watched your Stash Video Parts 1 & 2Twice.

@SimJam You Crazy!


----------



## chebaby (Feb 23, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby No it's not Creepy - You just a PJ.
> 
> Just like I watched your Stash Video Parts 1 & 2Twice.
> 
> @SimJam You Crazy!



Ok cool lol. If it was creepy I was just gonna say ill be dat  it's so neatly displayed I'd keep it in my bedroom just so I could look at it every night before I sleep. And read the ingredient list like bed time stories lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 23, 2013)

@chebaby

Girl it's probably the exact equivalent of those 7...8 Bins so stop playing


----------



## ronie (Feb 23, 2013)

SimJam said:


> I think missT's stash broke my tablet lol.
> ....Cannot ..... process ......
> 
> Seriously,  only the first pic will show lol
> ...


----------



## ronie (Feb 23, 2013)

chebaby said:


> Is it creepy that I keep coming back to look?



chebaby you and i both.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 23, 2013)

ronie SimJam chebaby

Ya'll Just Wrong.....


----------



## ronie (Feb 23, 2013)

chebaby said:


> Ok cool lol. If it was creepy I was just gonna say ill be dat  *it's so neatly displayed I'd keep it in my bedroom just so I could look at it every night before I sleep. And read the ingredient list like bed time stories *lol



I can't with you all. Truth is i do read my favorite products ingredients over and over from time to time. Does that make me a PJ.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 23, 2013)

@ronie

I don't know what to call that right there. But I'm sure there is a name for it.

Good thing mine is basically all outta the house.

*cough* My friend did ask: "So what's left out in the Garage?" 

I told her My Relaxer & Shampoo and a few other things. 

I did open 1 of the kitchen cabinets where I keep my Henna/Indigo and Cheapie Henna R/O's i.e. Suave, VO5, White Rain. 

I started out with like 30-40 bottles in 2009 (when I first started Hendigo).

Now I have about 6-7 bottles left. I'll stick w/Suave after I finish it up. I don't care for VO5 (for Henna Rinsing). It's okay, but I think Suave Coconut is best for me.

She looked......But she was too traumatized to even comment. 

I did not open the one with the Tea, Coffees & Flowers and ACV, EVOO, EVCO etc...


----------



## ronie (Feb 23, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ronie
> 
> I don't know what to call that right there. But I'm sure there is a name for it.
> 
> ...



I hope you guys remain friends


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 23, 2013)

ronie

We've been friends since Freshman year of College.  

She has her Obsessions & I have Mine...so we cool.


----------



## lamaria211 (Feb 23, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby No it's not Creepy - You just a PJ.
> 
> Just like I watched your Stash Video Parts 1 & 2Twice.
> 
> @SimJam You Crazy!



I want to see the stash video??


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 5, 2013)

@chebaby FYI

btw: I sold 10 16 oz bottles of WEN on the Exchange Forum


----------



## chebaby (Mar 5, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby FYI
> 
> btw: I sold 10 16 oz bottles of WEN on the Exchange Forum


 but did it make a dent

lemme go drool at your stash agin


----------



## chebaby (Mar 5, 2013)

IDareT'sHair, ummmm i see them koils by nature hiding in the back. and i spy those enso jars too


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 5, 2013)

chebaby said:


> *but did it make a dent*
> 
> lemme go drool at your stash agin


 
chebaby

No, because they were quickly replaced with other stuff. 

It's a never-ending cycle.


----------



## hnntrr (Mar 5, 2013)

This is my current.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 5, 2013)

hnntrr said:


> *This is my current*.


 
@hnntrr

?????????? Girl.....Don't be playin' with us Okay...I see it now. Great!

ETA: I didn't see it at first


----------



## chebaby (Mar 5, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> No, because they were quickly replaced with other stuff.
> 
> It's a never-ending cycle.


  i figured as much. you know i know about the cycle.


----------



## hnntrr (Mar 5, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @hnntrr
> 
> ?????????? Girl.....Don't be playin' with us Okay...I see it now. Great!
> 
> ETA: I didn't see it at first



Hahahahaha, I tried attaching it and it didnt work hahaha, I had to to reupload it! 

eta:
From  Left to right: 

One n Only Hydrating Masque

Giovanni Vitapro Fusion Leave in Conditioner/Heat Protectant

Aubrey organics white camellia

Shea Moisture Shea butter Leave in

Rosewater & Glycerin (heritage store)

As I am Coconut Cowash Cleaning Conditioner

Wigs spray bottled filled with tea tree, argan, rose water, glycerin and water (remixing this so its a daily moisturizer.)- adding AO WC tonight.

Tea Tree Oil (Hollywood Beauty)

Eco Styler Argan Oil

Via Natural Argan Oil

mop mixed greens moisture conditioner

honey


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 5, 2013)

@hnntrr

That's an unusual bottle for SM. I've never seen that packaging before. 

Is this new packaging?

I was like:  Where that Pitcha!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 5, 2013)

hnntrr

I want to also try Rosewater.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Mar 5, 2013)

@IDareT'sHair

Thats the older Shea Moisture Leave In. Its the one they manufactured before placing their products in stores such as Walgreens, Target and Walmart.

It was really creamy and left the hair quite nice. Its hard to find a bottle now-a-days (well for me it is)and I'm sorta hatin' on @hnntrr for having a bottle .


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Mar 5, 2013)

IDareT'sHair - chiiiiiiiile......I gave my hair stuff away and settled on one line.  The young lady I gave alllll of my stuff was grateful chile.  I packed the stuff in bankers boxes - shampoos in one box, conditioner in another, leave in's in a box, and styling creams in a box, all color coordinated lololol!  That's the anal side of me. Everything has to be organized.

Well, she is in her 20s and did the big chop and is currently natural.  Her and her mom.  You should have saw their faces when I dropped that stuff off.  

I had the hyrdratherma line, avalon, wen, shea moisture, mizani, you name it, I had it.  Some never used.  I even purchased three bottles of the vatika coconut oil for her lololol

She said she will not have to buy products or a year lololol

Yes, I have recovered lololol. I take my wig off to u lolol


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 5, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft

I knew another PJ would know all the Deets on that packaging........

Leave that Girl alone with her Original Shea Moisture Hair Lotion


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 5, 2013)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair - chiiiiiiiile......I gave my hair stuff away and settled on one line. The young lady I gave alllll of my stuff was grateful chile. I packed the stuff in bankers boxes - shampoos in one box, conditioner in another, leave in's in a box, and styling creams in a box, all color coordinated lololol! That's the anal side of me. Everything has to be organized.
> 
> Well, she is in her 20s and did the big chop and is currently natural. Her and her mom. You should have saw their faces when I dropped that stuff off.
> 
> ...


 
@ThatJerseyGirl

That was very nice of You!

And I Tip My Wig to you as well for your Lovely Gesture of Kindness.

I'm recovering as well, as I only try to buy onsey-twosey's and no major-massive Multiples.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Mar 5, 2013)

IDareT'sHair

I usually lurk and  in this thread, but I seen that one product and envy struck my heart .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 5, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft

And funny thing...you knew the History of the Label.

Good Work!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Mar 5, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @EnExitStageLeft
> 
> And funny thing...you knew the History of the Label.
> 
> Good Work!



.....lol! I use to stan for Shea Moisture back in my college days. That leave in, Black soap and oil blend they had were my boo thangs .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 5, 2013)

@EnExitStageLeft

Well, no wonder you ran off that history like that.  

You little Stalker-Fan You!


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Mar 5, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ThatJerseyGirl
> 
> That was very nice of You!
> 
> ...



Don't sleep....i was in a beauty supply and started sweatin ........i get those urges lollolol....


----------



## hnntrr (Mar 5, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> hnntrr
> 
> I want to also try Rosewater.




Maybe? I am not sure I have never bought SM before and I have yet to try it.
And I like the rosewater, I had to dilute it a lot with water cause too much made my head itchy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 5, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft

I gotta tell ya' Imma really like that new SSI Coconut Souffle  Very Nice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 5, 2013)

ThatJerseyGirl  What is the 1 Line you finally Settled on?

hnntrr  That is the old packaging on Shea Moisture. EnExitStageLeft already peeped it.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Mar 5, 2013)

@IDareT'sHair

.... Now why you got to go and talk bout' some SSI. You know the flesh is weak...LAWD !


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 5, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft  I think it's gone be an Instant HIT.  

I can't wait to hear the reviews on the Argan Serum or whatever the other 'new' product was.  I didn't get that one.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Mar 5, 2013)

IDareT'sHair

.....had that stuff in the cart, looked at my Carrot and Pumpkin Seed Defrizzer, pictured a unicorn runnin' through a meadow somwhere cryin', figured it got no better, removed the argan stuff, got my Defrizzer and went about my business  .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 5, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft

I really need that Pumpkin Defrizzer.  I like DB's Pumpkin Elixir, so I know I would like this one.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Mar 5, 2013)

IDareT'sHair

I concur, tis amazeballs and as a fellow pumpkin lova' I know you'll love it. Plus is nice and light, but seals the hair to perfection so its a good spring/summer oil. I live in GA so it works year round for me. 

........and that reminds me. I need to pull my Darcy's Elixir out and give it a go again. I really liked it when I used it a while ago. Plus I got 2 bottles just waitin' to be used. erplexed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 5, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft

Naturelle Grow's Pumpkin Butter is nice.  I know you have it.  Velvety Soft and wonderful with a plesant fruity scent.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Mar 5, 2013)

IDareT'sHair

Sholl do. Renee was nice enough to send me a sample a.k.a a full size jar  of it. I love the smell I used it on my hands yesterday and my mom kept asking me had I ate some fruit . I'm trying to finish off the Mocha Bling Butter by SIlk Dreams before I start using any other butters. Which BTW is delicious! Have you ever tried it? You should . Its pretty creamy, spreads like a dream, has ceramides in it and is perfect year round usage. Just the way I like em', not to heavy and not to light .


----------



## southerncitygirl (Mar 6, 2013)

IDareT'sHair

DDDDDAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN GIRRRRRLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Chile you can pre-poo-shampoo-condition-detangle-dc-moisturize-seal the entire continent of Africa!!! Nary a babe-woman-man in the motherland would have porosity issues, dryness, or protein-moisture overload. I salute you!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 6, 2013)

@southerncitygirl

You know you wrong.

EnExitStageLeft

Will add Mocha Bling to my 'watch list' Thanks for the Tip.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Mar 6, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> ThatJerseyGirl  What is the 1 Line you finally Settled on?
> 
> hnntrr  That is the old packaging on Shea Moisture. EnExitStageLeft already peeped it.



IDareT'sHair -- *lights up a newport one hunnit*

I settled on Nu Gro.  It works wonders on my hair as I am consistent with its use.  Not so much for growth, but for management of my hair.  I have their entire line and I've fallen in love with their sulfate free shampoo and their tea tree line.  The sulfate free shampoo doesn't produce a lot of lather, but it keeps my hair extremely soft and tangle free.  It feels as if I'm co-washing.  On top of everything else, it's not expensive.

Now don't sleep...I still use my beloved Vatika Coconut oil, but I use that line for the most part.  

My hair has changed and what use to work stopped working.  My hair is very very thick and strong and some products didn't work like they use too.  

Example, Qhemet Biologics (sp?) heavy cream or howeva u spellit, I gave that away too.  Maybe because I've used the NuGro for so long....I don't know chile, but I love the stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 6, 2013)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> *-- *lights up a newport one hunnit.*
> 
> Example, Qhemet Biologics (sp?) heavy cream or howeva u spellit, I gave that away too. Maybe because I've used the NuGro for so long....I don't know chile, but I love the stuff.


 
@ThatJerseyGirl

Okay..So...Why did the bolded Slay Me? 

Girl You Crazy. Glad NuGro is workin' for you.

And yes...You spelled Qhemet correct So stop playin'. 

You are 1 step & 1 Newport from Relapsing


----------



## chebaby (Mar 6, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @EnExitStageLeft
> 
> I gotta tell ya' Imma really like that new SSI Coconut Souffle Very Nice.


 SSI has a coconut souffle???? see lemme go look at her site


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 6, 2013)

chebaby said:


> *SSI has a coconut souffle???? see lemme go look at her site*


 
chebaby

Very, very nice consistency.  Nice and light and Whippy.  You'd love it.oke:


----------



## chebaby (Mar 6, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Very, very nice consistency. Nice and light and Whippy. You'd love it.oke:


 girl i just hit paynah.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 6, 2013)

chebaby said:


> *girl i just hit paynah.*


 
@chebaby

Good Girl. You should have


----------



## chebaby (Mar 6, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Good Girl. You should have


  i got way too much. this is the first time im getting SSI in a long time. aint nobody got time for a 5-10 day waiting period before my stuff ship
i got:
coconut sorbet
buriti milk
papaya curl stuff
pomagranate conditioner
avocado conditioner
riche hair masque
okra hair conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 6, 2013)

chebaby said:


> i got way too much. this is the first time im getting SSI in a long time. aint nobody got time for a 5-10 day waiting period before my stuff ship
> i got:
> *coconut sorbet*
> *buriti milk*
> ...


 
chebaby

.................

That's why you stay posted up in this thread.  Where Brownie518 at?


----------



## chebaby (Mar 6, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> .................
> 
> That's why you stay posted up in this thread. Where @Brownie518 at?


  well if yall never mentioned a coconut souffle i would have never been on her site. im blaming you


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 6, 2013)

chebaby said:


> well if yall never mentioned a coconut souffle i would have never been on her site. *im blaming you*


 
@chebaby

And I Blame You so we even. Nice Haul btw. 

I had that Pomegrante Conditioner twice and sold it to Beauty twice......

So You'll hafta let me know how it is.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 6, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> And I Blame You so we even. Nice Haul btw.
> 
> ...


 now who is the biggest PJ?
beauty will snatch all your products though. she needs to come back on here and tell  us what shes been buying.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 6, 2013)

chebaby said:


> now who is the biggest PJ?
> *beauty will snatch all your products though. *she needs to come back on here and tell us what shes been buying.


 
@chebaby

No she don't. 

She be talmbout: Here's a Hunnen dollars. Send me somethin'

Beauty skrait Gangsta'


----------



## chebaby (Mar 6, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> No she don't.
> 
> ...


  girl i used to love when she be like "what else you got" or "if you find something else in your stash let me know" i be like  ok lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 6, 2013)

chebaby said:


> girl *i used to love when she be like "what else you got" or "if you find something else in your stash let me know" i be like  ok lol*


 
@chebaby

One of my bestest customers. Beauty don't play.:dollar: 

Girl....Beauty use to talk me out of stuff I didn't remember I had. SMH.......(or wasn't planning on selling)  

That's how she got me out of those 2 16oz  SSI Pomegrantes


----------



## chebaby (Mar 6, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> One of my bestest customers. Beauty don't play.:dollar:
> 
> ...


 lmao i know exactly what you mean.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 6, 2013)

chebaby

Gurl...Hmp. 

That Beauty knew our Stashes better than we did.....


----------



## chebaby (Mar 6, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Gurl...Hmp.
> 
> That Beauty knew our Stashes better than we did.....


 lmao i know right.
only thing she can have now(cause im happy with most of my things) are my miss jessies and ouidad things oh and that HCHL crap


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 6, 2013)

chebaby said:


> lmao i know right.
> only thing she can have now(cause im happy with most of my things) are my miss jessies and ouidad things *oh and that HCHL crap*


 
chebaby  Pfft. 

I was done with that when she invoiced me for making up that mock cart.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 6, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Pfft.
> 
> I was done with that when she invoiced me for making up that mock cart.


 she was gonna get her money honey.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 6, 2013)

chebaby said:


> she was gonna get her money honey.


 
@chebaby

Hmp. 

Errtime I see her stuff on ETSY...I KIM.erplexed 

You should list that stuff & sell it.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 6, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp.
> 
> ...


 i would but i really dont wanna go to the PO> even more than that i dont wanna get fake questions about the products knowing they dont want to buy them im gonna u se the conditioner and leave in, its the pudding or custard(whatever its called) that i dont see myself using anytime soon if at all.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 7, 2013)

chebaby said:


> i would but i really dont wanna go to the PO> even more than that *i dont wanna get fake questions about the products knowing they dont want to buy them* im gonna u se the conditioner and leave in, its the pudding or custard(whatever its called) that i dont see myself using anytime soon if at all.


 
chebaby

Yep.  3/4ths of the time, this is true.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Mar 7, 2013)

chebaby & IDareT'sHair -- Yall are vicious!!  Oh gawd....all these products goin back n forth.  I really do understand.  My cousin had a yard sale, and half of her stock was hair products.  Sold out within minutes.  They overlooked everything else lololol....

lemme get out of this thread.....I'm in recovery. In quiet recovery.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 7, 2013)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> @chebaby & @IDareT'sHair -- Yall are vicious!! Oh gawd....all these products goin back n forth. I really do understand. My cousin had a yard sale, and half of her stock was hair products. Sold out within minutes. They overlooked everything else lololol....
> 
> *lemme get out of this thread.....I'm in recovery. In quiet recovery*.


 come to the light carol anne


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 7, 2013)

@chebaby

Che-llo Che!

@ThatJerseyGirl No, not vicious at all --Just being truthful.

There are always alot of _Randomness_ when you are simply trying to handle your bit'ness


----------



## chebaby (Mar 7, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Che-llo Che!
> 
> ...


 hey T
girl tell her lol. i aint got time for 50-11 question and aint nobody made a payment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 7, 2013)

chebaby said:


> hey T
> girl tell her lol. *i aint got time for 50-11 question and aint nobody made a payment.*


 
@chebaby

..........

_"Is this the one with the Unicorn Tears or is it the one with the Fairy Dust?"_

_"How does it smell and what do you compare it to?"_

Um..Girl...Where the monneeee?


----------



## chebaby (Mar 7, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> ..........
> 
> ...


 exactly
my most hated question "why dont you want it anymore"
 if i told you that you wont buy it


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 7, 2013)

chebaby said:


> exactly
> my most hated question *"why dont you want it anymore"*
> if i told you that you wont buy it


 
chebaby

It's extra.  Have Multiples.  Um..Yeah.

That's why I'm glad I have a group of stable Customers 

Speakin' of customers...where Beauty at?


----------



## chebaby (Mar 7, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> It's extra. *Have Multiples. Um..Yeah*.
> 
> ...


 OK!!!!! like they dont know we buy more than one of err thang

somewhere buying out the makeup stores. i bet her makeup stash is as big as her hair stash


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 7, 2013)

chebaby said:


> OK!!!!! like they dont know we buy more than one of err thang
> 
> *somewhere buying out the makeup stores. i bet her makeup stash is as big as her hair stash*


 
chebaby

She use to wear that MAC Counter OUT!  *Fab* was a good Customer too! (Miss them)


----------



## chebaby (Mar 7, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> She use to wear that MAC Counter OUT! *Fab* was a good Customer too! (*Miss them*)


 me too. 
especially fab. she was a hoot that chile was funny.

im sure beauty will be back. as much as she is into beauty aint no way she can stay away from this forum


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 7, 2013)

I miss LaColocha too. She would have me dying.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Mar 7, 2013)

IDareT'sHair & chebaby - vicious in a good way.  I thought I was bad because at one point I thought I had to add on to my house to accommodate my shoes, bags (it's not a game when it comes to my bags chile), shoes, clothes......somebody bout to get put out lolololol


----------



## chebaby (Mar 7, 2013)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair & @chebaby - vicious in a good way. I thought I was bad because *at one point I thought I had to add on to my house to accommodate my shoes, bags* (it's not a game when it comes to my bags chile),* shoes, clothes......somebody bout to get put out lolololol*


  you are funny.
and lol @ you saying shoes twice. you must love shoes

im a mess when it comes to bags too. i never cared much for shoes except in the summer when i get cute sandals to show off the toes. but i get mine from TJ maxx cause i like their prices


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 7, 2013)

ThatJerseyGirl  Chile don't be listenin' to no chebaby  She gone have you Relapsing & Hittin' PayyNah.

This thread is not for _"The Recovering"_ so back away s-l-o-w-l-y

It's some Full Blown PJ's up in this piece.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 7, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ThatJerseyGirl Chile don't be listenin' to no @chebaby She gone have you Relapsing & Hittin' PayyNah.
> 
> This thread is not for _"The Recovering"_ so back away s-l-o-w-l-y
> 
> It's some Full Blown PJ's up in this piece.


 i aint even being subtle about either


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 7, 2013)

chebaby said:


> *i aint even being subtle about either*


 
chebaby  Hmp.  I Know You!

I know exactly how you'll put a Sista' in skrait up Relapse.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 7, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby Hmp. I Know You!
> 
> I know exactly how *we'll* put a Sista' in skrait up Relapse.


 i fixed that for you


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 7, 2013)

chebaby said:


> *i fixed that for you*


 
chebaby

No you didn't change my post.......


----------



## chebaby (Mar 7, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> No you didn't change my post.......


  i wanted everyone to know the whole truth


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Mar 7, 2013)

Lololol!!!!  Ohhhhh gawwwwddddd.....imma be good tho.  Lawd knows imma be good!!  I use one line and one line only along with my beloved vatika coconut oil.  I forgot to mention that i have tons of it.  Oh well......

Yes, i have a thing for shoes n bags.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 7, 2013)

@chebaby I'm posting this for @ThatJerseyGirl

*cough*

Not that I'm tryna' make her Relapse or nothing.....Check out that Photo Gallery Tour


http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...-1ViVq0yL0kVa1VKfRu_3Ww&bvm=bv.43287494,d.dmQ


----------



## chebaby (Mar 7, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby I'm posting this for @ThatJerseyGirl
> 
> *cough*
> 
> ...


 you get the product pusha award tryna make the girl have a relapse


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Mar 8, 2013)

See....  *lights up a newport one hunnit*

chebaby & IDareT'sHair

see....dats dat bullsh--- right der...u ain't hafta do dat...u ain't.hafta.do.that!!!

tain't right i tell ya!!  imma stick to my line cuz i love it..howeva, u know there's always a "howeva"....

Imma get dat knotty boy for my son bcuz he has locs.  then he'll stop usin my stuff.  do you know I walked in his room and found half of my stash in his room?  i neva knew it was missing.  that's when you know you have too much.

imma get some of those t shirts too, but i prefer tank tops...

yall make me sick... *puffs n plucks ash*

that hydratherma line is da truth yall...tried it.  it's like dat....that protein/moisture conditioner and the scalp follicle spray is da bomb.com!!  seriously.  that spray is the truth.  

*sits newport in ashtray*

is da owner a member here?


----------



## chebaby (Mar 8, 2013)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> See.... *lights up a newport one hunnit*
> 
> @chebaby & @IDareT'sHair
> 
> ...


 lmao @ you not even realizing your stash was gone. he was prolly taking one by one he slick.

you wasnt fully recovered no way we just helping you com eback home.

the owner of hydratherma used to be a member. i dont think she is anymore.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 8, 2013)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> *See.... *lights up a newport one hunnit**
> 
> see....dats dat bullsh--- right der...u ain't hafta do dat...u ain't.hafta.do.that!!!
> 
> ...


 
@ThatJerseyGirl @chebaby

**Busts in the door after Spritzing on some "Hair Perfume" so my Hurr isn't Victim to 2nd hand e-Smoke.....**

Pours some Diet Coke, pulls up a Chair & takes a long Sip....

Looks JerseyG skrait eyeball to eyeball after looking at all that unclaimed Nu-Gro in DS room and says.....

Gurl..You 'Bout to Relapse, otherwise you wouldn't keep comin up in this piece and secondly...after a quick sip of Diet Coke..you Shole wouldn't keep talkin' to no @chebaby...

That's the absolute worst thing somebody in your fragile condition would do!

See, it's okay to keep talkin' to me..'Cause I'm tryna' help you. You being in "Recovery Mode" and all

Snatches Newport 1 Hunnit from the Ashtray, puts it out and hands you some Extra Dark JBCO with a Higher Ash Content & a Smokin' Patch instead. 

Yeah, HTN is/was a member here Godsflower. And yes, those products are thebomb.com


----------



## chebaby (Mar 8, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ThatJerseyGirl @chebaby
> 
> **Busts in the door after Spritzing on some "Hair Perfume" so my Hurr isn't Victim to 2nd hand e-Smoke.....**
> 
> ...


 
yous a skrait fool this whole post got me dying lol. people at work looking at me like i got two heads.

no you didnt put out her newport and hand her some JBCOthey smell the same


----------



## chebaby (Mar 8, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ThatJerseyGirl @chebaby
> 
> **Busts in the door after Spritzing on some "Hair Perfume" so my Hurr isn't Victim to 2nd hand e-Smoke.....**
> 
> ...


imma ignore this right hurr.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 8, 2013)

chebaby said:


> yous a skrait fool this whole post got me dying lol. people at work looking at me like i got two heads.
> 
> *no you didnt put out her newport and hand her some JBCOthey smell the same*


 
@chebaby

That Extra Dark is Extra Smokey..... And Imma hand her a Nico-Derm CQ



chebaby said:


> *imma ignore this right hurr.*


 
You know you gone have her back to where she was by next week......the longer she keeps coming back up in here....

You Breakin' Her Down Che, You Breakin' Her Down.

...I Ain't Sayin' Nothing when she goes completely over the Edge.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 8, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> *That Extra Dark is Extra Smokey..... And Imma hand her a Nico-Derm CQ*
> 
> ...


 she gonna feel right at home with that extra dark. thats a newport in a bottle

 nope not me i would never tell her about how NG is a really good brand that so far im impressed with. would never ever ever mention how SSI has some really good sounding products with great ingredients that im looking forward to using.
shoot if i wasnt a real friend like i am i would have BEEN told her that AV is having a sale. shoot. i aint even tell her about that


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 8, 2013)

chebaby said:


> *she gonna feel right at home with* *that extra dark. thats a newport in a bottle*


 
@chebaby

........  A Newport in a Bottle *cackles*


----------



## chebaby (Mar 8, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> ........ A Newport in a Bottle *cackles*


 you know i aint lyin


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 8, 2013)

chebaby said:


> *you know i aint lyin*


 

chebaby

You don't think it's possible to get harmful 2nd hand smoke from Extra Dark JBCO do you? :scratchch 

Should the Label on the Bottle come with a Warning from the Surgeon General?


----------



## chebaby (Mar 8, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> You don't think it's possible to get harmful 2nd hand smoke from Extra Dark JBCO do you? :scratchch
> 
> Should the Label on the Bottle come with a Warning from the Surgeon General?


 judging from the smell, i wouldnt doubt it


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Mar 9, 2013)

HOLLERINNNNNNN!!!!!  I can't stop laughin!!!!!  OMG.....

IDareT'sHair - you aint right!!!!  Done took my damn newport n gave me some JBCO...stick a fork in me n turn it cuz Im done!!!

chebaby -- she aint right lololol. Im ova hea dyin laffin with tears cuz i had a visual.

I gave that JBCO cuz it smelt like chewin t'bacco chile....ughhh

But put dat hair spray away befo we combust up in hea....lololol

Seein dat store mademe wanna book a flight from DC, but imma be good...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 9, 2013)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> HOLLERINNNNNNN!!!!! I can't stop laughin!!!!! OMG.....
> 
> @IDareT'sHair - you aint right!!!! *Done took my damn newport n gave me some JBCO...*stick a fork in me n turn it cuz Im done!!!
> 
> ...


 

@ThatJerseyGirl

.....Well I'm sorry. But You can't keep lightin' up ALL them 1Hunnits. 

Hmp. I'm Spritzing my Spray before I bust up in there with all that Smoke.


----------



## ilong (Mar 25, 2013)

chebaby, IDareT'sHair

You all are straight up crazee - I have been in tears for the last 5 minutes reading this thread. 

You all should put a "Don't read at work"caution icon on your posts IDareT'sHair - with a stash like that ' you need Jesus .  You can beautyshop the 5000 that Jesus fed. 
By the way - just curious as to what your supplement stash looks like? 

ThatJerseyGirl - I bet IDareT'sHair is right - JBCO is better for you than them Newport 1 hunnits


----------



## chebaby (Mar 25, 2013)

lol @ this thread being bumped again. let the party begin, again


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 25, 2013)

chebaby

I know you don't want me to talk about you and them 50-11 Lipsticks.......


----------



## chebaby (Mar 25, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I know you don't want me to talk about you and them 50-11 Lipsticks.......


  what lipsticks? that was my twin shebaby


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Mar 25, 2013)

Now I got some lipsticks and nail polish!!!!  It's unreal!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 25, 2013)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> *Now I got some lipsticks and nail polish!!!! It's unreal!*


 

ThatJerseyGirl chebaby

Ya'll Wrong.  So Do I.  But I'm in denial.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 25, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ThatJerseyGirl @chebaby
> 
> Ya'll Wrong. So Do I. But I'm in denial.


 well my twin really likes lipstick and lipgloss. she doesnt wear foundation except on special occasions so she sticks to lip and eye products. thats what she told me to tell you


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Mar 25, 2013)

IDareT'sHair chebaby n whoeva else I left out....

I gotta confession.  I purchased the Alter Ego Shea Butter Texturizer along with its Neutralizing conditioner and their other conditioner.  I don't want it now.  I was gonna texturize and got scared. Oh well....

Its your fault *grabs wig, coat, n newports and hauls azzz out da door*


----------



## chebaby (Mar 26, 2013)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair @chebaby n whoeva else I left out....
> 
> I gotta confession. I purchased the Alter Ego Shea Butter Texturizer along with its Neutralizing conditioner and their other conditioner. I don't want it now. I was gonna texturize and got scared. Oh well....
> 
> Its your fault *grabs wig, coat, n *JBCO* and hauls azzz out da door*


 i changed that for you

girl i hate when IDareT'sHair starts talking about all these products, well pushin these products and i end up getting something i had no idea i even wanted that T, i tell ya. she'll make you relaps in a heartbeat.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 26, 2013)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair @chebaby n whoeva else I left out....
> 
> *I gotta confession. I purchased the Alter Ego Shea Butter Texturizer along with its Neutralizing conditioner and their other conditioner. I don't want it now. I was gonna texturize and got scared. Oh well....*
> 
> *Its your fault *grabs wig, coat, n newports and hauls azzz out da door**


 


chebaby said:


> i changed that for you
> 
> *girl i hate when I (chebaby) and My Evil Twin Shebaby starts talking about all these products, well pushin these products and i end up getting something i had no idea i even wanted* *I will make you relap in a heartbeat*


 
@ThatJerseyGirl *snatches Newport 1-Hunnit and stomps it out with my Pointy-Toe Pump*.

Chile...Take that Linange back and get your monnee especially if you are having 2nd thoughts...although I'm sure it would be real cute and you'd look real Purty for Spring.

Um....You could get a Brand new Wig, and a Carton of Newports or a smoking Cessation patch

And @chebaby Hmp. I changed it FOR YOU!


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Mar 26, 2013)

CHIIIIIIIIIIIILE!!!!!! I am dyin laffin!!! Not wif da pointy toe shoe!!!!!

IDareT'sHair - da reason i purchased it is bcuz im tired of da long hair sessions and i have a lot of hair and its very thick. On da weekends, i let her air out and I get tons of compliments on how thick it is, da texture, and da fact that I do my own twists.  

I have to set aside time to do it and its getting on my nerves chile...

BTW, is that your on-line store?


----------



## chebaby (Mar 26, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ThatJerseyGirl *snatches Newport 1-Hunnit and stomps it out with my Pointy-Toe Pump*.
> 
> Chile...Take that Linange back and get your monnee especially if you are having 2nd thoughts...although I'm sure it would be real cute and you'd look real Purty for Spring.
> 
> ...


i see you changed it


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 27, 2013)

@ThatJerseyGirl @chebaby

Ya'll boff need to be in Rehab on so many levels.

I wanna see that Newport 1-Hunnen STASH

_*side-eyes cartons of cigs & lighters of err color stacked up _
_Hmp. Got Ashtrays designed like blow-dryers, flat-irons and steamers*_


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Mar 27, 2013)

i can't stand u !!!!   ROFL!!!  IDareT'sHair

u wanna see da stash?  they in da freeza chile...gotta keep'em fresh. and whatchu know bout dem lightas  lololol....

gotta keep my lightas close cuz in my house, they sprout legs n walk off.  hell, i even keep one unda my wig behind da ear, one unda each cup in my bra, chile.....

speakin of which, i memba dis one time i went to go cash a lottery ticket.  i'd won like 3 grand.  the lady took me to da back room to count out da cash right?  well, it was at da licka sto n peeps know why u goin to da back right..lololol...

how bout she fell out laughin cuz i tucked allll dat cash unda my wig.  right in da back by da nape.  under da cap.  then put my wig back on.  

so yeah it's not a game.  errythang goes up unda da wig durin a crisis  lololol...

laugh all u want...umph!


----------



## chebaby (Mar 27, 2013)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> i can't stand u !!!! ROFL!!! @IDareT'sHair
> 
> u wanna see da stash? they in da freeza chile...gotta keep'em fresh. and whatchu know bout dem lightas lololol....
> 
> ...


 this whole post is a mess 

but i know what you mean. people will catch you going to your car and try to jack you in a heart beat i put err thang in my bra but if i had a wig it would be much better


----------



## chebaby (Mar 27, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ThatJerseyGirl @chebaby
> 
> *I*  need to be in Rehab on so many levels.
> 
> ...


 i fixed that for you


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 27, 2013)

chebaby ThatJerseyGirl

Ya'll prolly got some Conditioner up under that Wig & Bra. 

See....Ya'll know all the hidin' places.  *Typical PJs*


----------



## chebaby (Mar 27, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby @ThatJerseyGirl
> 
> Ya'll prolly got some Conditioner up under that Wig & Bra.
> 
> See....Ya'll know all the hidin' places. *Typical PJs*


  i know you got some hidin places too. you just aint tellin


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Mar 27, 2013)

^^Right.  chebaby  i keeps my numbas, lighta, newports, and a whole rack of otha stuff in da bra.  When i hit da numba and i cash it, i tucks dat unda da wig lolololol UNDA da cap just like an ole country woman lolool

Yall are a mess!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 29, 2013)

ThatJerseyGirl chebaby

My Curlmart order came yesterday x2 Bottles Extra Dark JBCO and I opened it roday and thought ya'll switched it with a Carton of Newport 1-Hunnits.

chebaby

You know you be knowin' my stash, so I can't hide nothing from you.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 29, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ThatJerseyGirl @chebaby
> 
> My Curlmart order came yesterday x2 Bottles Extra Dark JBCO and I opened it roday *and thought ya'll switched it with a Carton of Newport 1-Hunnits.*
> 
> ...


  girl the smell is strong.  imma pull mine out this weekend since we keep talking about it. grease this scalp up with it and jar o joe.

girl i be watchin your stash like a hawk.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 29, 2013)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> CHIIIIIIIIIIIILE!!!!!! I am dyin laffin!!! Not wif da pointy toe shoe!!!!!
> 
> @IDareT'sHair - da reason i purchased it is bcuz im tired of da long hair sessions and i have a lot of hair and its very thick. On da weekends, i let her air out and I get tons of compliments on how thick it is, da texture, and da fact that I do my own twists.
> 
> ...


 it might as well be


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 29, 2013)

chebaby

Yeah....you be watching my stash like beauty!


----------



## chebaby (Mar 29, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah....you be watching my stash like beauty!


 that girl be knowing she be like i know you got another jar or two of oyin


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 29, 2013)

chebaby said:


> *that girl be knowing she be like i know you got another jar or two of oyin*


 
@chebaby

And she would be RIGHT! That's why I don't have any SSI Pomegrante right now.erplexed

Are you getting anything from the CJ Easter Sale?


----------



## chebaby (Mar 29, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> And she would be RIGHT! That's why I don't have any SSI Pomegrante right now.erplexed
> 
> Are you getting anything from the CJ Easter Sale?


 when is the sale?????
imma get a liter of rehab and you know i gotta be quick on that. them NC chicks be snatching it up they fast.


----------



## natura87 (Mar 29, 2013)

This entire convo is hilarious!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 29, 2013)

@chebaby

Girl, that CJ Sale is going on now. 

Easter & BF.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 29, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Girl, that CJ Sale is going on now.
> 
> Easter & BF.


  well let me go mosey on over there now.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Apr 20, 2013)

I feel like I have a beauty supply store in my house. And I have more in the bathroom.   I still haven't found the holy grail products although my last relaxer was 12/2007.


----------



## lamaria211 (Apr 21, 2013)

Updated pic of most of my current stash!


----------



## chebaby (Jul 4, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Da' Stash........................


 just passing on by. dont mind me


----------



## softblackcotton (Jul 14, 2013)

This is my stash. I thought I was a PJ until I saw some of the stashes aka mini Beauty Supply Stores some people have in here  

Stuff on left what I normally use and stuff on right what I occasionally use.


----------



## melahnee (Jul 14, 2013)

damnn you girls don't play. I can't believe I never saw this thread lol, I kinda thought I had a lot of hair stuff but now I know that I ain't got sh!t lol.


----------



## Jobwright (Aug 17, 2013)

I have been cleaning for the better part of the day.  Thought I would do a quick search for "stash storage" to get some ideas about how to organize all the evidence of my PJism.  I have to say, I don't feel so bad now.  Correction, I don't feel so bad about all the stuff I have bought but I still feel bad about how disorganized it all is. I need to take a class on organization or something. JEEZ!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 8, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Da' Stash........................


 
DoDo

FYI


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 8, 2013)

DoDo

Go To Page 21 Post #402 in this Thread.

For some reason, the pics wouldn't copy when I tried to post.


----------



## PJaye (Oct 8, 2013)

IDareT'sHair

That is not all of your stash.  Can't be.  For my own sanity, I need for you to have some more tucked away somewhere.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 8, 2013)

PJaye

I didn't/couldn't/wouldn't/refuse to pull everything out.  So, I only pulled out most of the Handmade/Natural stuff.

No Salon Brand stuff etc......


----------



## PJaye (Oct 8, 2013)

IDareT'sHair

I knew it!  And, with that, I will say no more lest I incriminate myself.


----------



## DoDo (Oct 8, 2013)

Later on I'm going to post a pic of my stash in here...

But, I don't feel so bad now that I see other people's stashes .

IDareT'sHair


So, that is like only half of your stash?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 8, 2013)

PJaye

You know we always still got stuff off in the cut somewhere.

I just couldn't put all of that Madness out there (Redken, Joico, Nexxus, Affirm, Mizani etc..), so I only showed _most of the_ Handmade/Natural stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 8, 2013)

chebaby

............  Your Thread.


----------



## chebaby (Oct 8, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> ............ Your Thread.


 i like how every so often somebody breats air into this thread and pulls it from the dead i never get enough of this pics


----------



## Duchess007 (Oct 8, 2013)

My current stash 
























































I have about 20-25 of each kind of VO5, plus about 20 Silkience conditioners and 5 Mane N Tails. 

I make henna mixes once a month, do herbal rinses every once on a while, mud washes, etc. so I make batches of stuff a little at a time. The homemade mixes/ingredients:



























And the miscellany:
































Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## DoDo (Oct 9, 2013)

Duchess007 said:


> My current stash
> 
> View attachment 228629
> 
> ...




You need a whole room for your stash ! And your shea mix (as well as its ingredients) looks yummy!


----------



## DoDo (Oct 9, 2013)

My humble little stash...


----------



## Duchess007 (Oct 9, 2013)

DoDo said:


> You need a whole room for your stash ! And your shea mix (as well as its ingredients) looks yummy!



Thanks, DoDo!  Girl it's all over the house...  

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Duchess007 (Oct 9, 2013)

DoDo said:


> My humble little stash...



Ain't nothing little about that!  LOL

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## DoDo (Oct 9, 2013)

Duchess007 said:


> Thanks, DoDo!  Girl it's all over the house...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



  Well you have some beautiful hair! So, its going to good use!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 9, 2013)

@Duchess007 @DoDo

Ya'll Serious!  WOW! 

Thanks for the Morning Eye Candy. 

It's a little too early for 'Sweets'. 

Imma have to come back and look at errrthang AGAIN when I get off work and can Relax with a Cup of Tea.


----------



## kellistarr (Oct 13, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Da' Stash........................



I am so freakin" late with this.  It's ridiculous how late I am!~  How in THE WORLD did I ever miss this?!!!  Your stash is so beautiful and neat and so you, with all the multiples, even though I don't know you but feel like I do in some small, product junkie pusha way.  I KNOW there is more.  How gracious of you to show us this little bit.  You don't wish to overwhelm and that is perfectly understandable, it is the same for me.  My stuff is nowhere as neat as yours, though.  Thank you, for showing us.


----------



## kellistarr (Oct 13, 2013)

naturalepiphany said:


> LOL Okay, so first I must apologize for the huge blurry pics (not quite sure how to resize), but you get the picture. Also, its quite sad to say, but this is not all of it. I still have more over my SO's and right now I'm at home so I've only included most of what I have at home not including what's in my closet. It all started in my bathroom with the cleansing and conditioning products + some essential oils its missing the baking soda:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't apologize, I think it's beautiful.  Love all of your tools.  I've got a few, but am going to step it up because I've seen a few more I just gotta have.  Lovely stash.  I am so pissed I got rid of my Marcel wax.  Or maybe I didn't, it's probably in some container that I', too lazy to look in, will check into this.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 13, 2013)

@kellistarr

Thank You Ms. Lady!  That was back in February.

Girl....Chebaby started that mess!  

And yeah....no....I couldn't pull the entire mess out & arrange it.

I know how 'We Do'  We all got our Stash.  

Big or Small is all in the eye of the Beholder.


----------



## Aisha89 (Nov 30, 2013)

I recently moved and thought I would document my stash to remind myself I DO NOT NEED any hair products and to resist Black Friday sales. I have started growing out my hair over the past year and I am trying to figure out what works for me. I am APL now and a 2B (I am mixed South Asian and Caucasian). My hair is fine, doesn't like protein and doesn't like to grow!

I will edit this post as I go along with the products (I posted the pics from my phone).



Shampoos (L to R):
Eden Bodyworks Coconut Shea cowash (in Elucence bottle; transferred from tub) I am meh about this
Curl Junkie Gentle Cleansing Shampoo (decent, but too expensive for what it is)
DevaCare Low Poo x2 (got this for $9 a bottle, wouldn't repurchase at full price)
DermOrganic shampoo (pretty good, will be sick of it by the time I am done giant bottle lol)
Elucence Volumizing Clarifying Shampoo (it's good; well priced)
Elucence Moisture Benefits Shampoo (LOVE this! Just got a liter after using up 10 oz)
Curl Junkie Daily Fix cowash (I don't often co-wash, but this one is my favorite)
Trader Joe's Nourish Spa shampoo (OK)
Blended Beauty Soy Cream Shampoo (pretty good, quite gentle, but way too expensive)
Elucence Acidifying shampoo (only used once)
Kenra Volumizing Shampoo (I like this a lot, apparently quite similar to the elucence MB)



Silk Dreams Go Moist (new purchase, used 2x...I don't think SD products go well with my hair)
Mixed Silk shampoo (just want to use this up, it's meh at best)
Shescentit Jojoba Hemp shampoo (like this quite a bit, I love SSI)
Mixed Chicks clarifying shampoo (HATE! using up to wash makeup brushes)
ION Hard Water Shampoo (good for occasional clarifying)
Shea Moisture Coconut and Hibiscus shampoo (like this quite a bit, pretty gentle)
Mastey Traite shampoo (not a repurchase, don't like it very much other than scent. may give away to friend)
Minis of Redken cleansing cream (never used - curlmart samples); Soultanicals kids hair wash (I used another little bottle and quite like it, but can't stand their CS), and Giovanni 50/50 shampoo (pretty good).



I <3 conditioners haha
HE Honey I'm Strong and Hello Hydration (just ok)
Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose (only used once a month or two ago, don't think it wowed me)
TJ Tea Tree Tingle x2 (this is decent as a co-wash when I do co-wash)
TJ Nourish Spa x2 (just OK. my aunt kindly brought me the TJ products back from the US when she visited)
Regis Olive Oil conditioner (actually quite like this. great fresh scent, really good slip and detangling, and even though I am protein sensitive, hair tolerates this well)
Elucence Moisture Balancing conditioner (LOVE the scent. it's probably mediocre for my hair but i want to eat it)
DermOrganic masque - quite good overall, but again, bored by the time I will finish the bottle
V05 Vanilla Mint Tea - it's meh, again, not much of a co-washer
DevaCurl One Condition - the scent is absolutely stellar. I don't think my hair likes it too much though (probably protein)
Joico Moisture Recovery Balm (it's OK, on the heavier side for me)



Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk - just tried for the first time today, I think it's too heavy. also not very fragranced (which is what I expected)
Curl Junkie Curl Rehab (haven't tried yet)
Darcy's Botanicals Pumpkin Spice conditioner - just OK for me. smells great though
CJ Smoothing - decent
Curl Junkie Beauticurls - got this accidentally. haven't used it much but so far so good
CJ beauticurls - I really like this a lot
Shea Moisture coconut and hibiscus conditioner - adore the scent. the shea butter is a little heavy for me
Shescentit - I *love* SSI products. I think they're my favorite I have tried. The Avocado conditioner is a re-purchase, and  I like the honey rinse even more. Pomegranate conditioner is also good but IMO doesn't warrant the higher price tag compared to the avocado or honey. I am trying to persuade myself I do not need a larger size right now from the BF sale (and the cutie pie products :O)
Silk Dreams Destination Hydration - nice texture, it's just OK for me. only used twice though. will try it with a shampoo other than go moist


Random minis/samples - ION protein tx, soultanicals kids' conditioner (smells great and actually is pretty decent) and afrotastic DC (haven't used yet)




I love leave ins!
Mixed Silk leave in - knock off of Mixed Chicks, it's pretty good. fresh smelling and i don't mind the amodimethicone.
Soultanicals Knot Sauce and Mango Dip Detangling slip - TBH, I feel like these are overrated.. They are just OK and not worth the wait/hassle
CJ Beauticurls leave in - just OK. not a repurchase
Silk Dreams wheat germ butter conditioner - my hair does NOT seem to like this at all. just used it today and it felt dry/crunchy? need to keep trying it out, maybe as a rinse out instead of leave in
CJ Smoothing Lotion - pretty decent
SSI Coco Creme LI - I LOVE THIS!  I love the texture (easy to distribute), scent, and it leaves my hair really soft
Ouidad Moisture Lock - just got this, haven't really used it (with hautelook coupon)
Darcy's Botanicals Sweet Cream LI - like the scent and liquidy texture of this, i'd probably repurchase this if I coudn't get the SSI
Silk Dreams Mocha Silk something milk - I think SD products generally are too heavy for my hair. that's my fault though lol, nothing wrong with the products..
Oyin Hair Dew - I LOVE the scent of this. Love. But it just doesn't work for me...leaves my hair greasy. I don't think my hair likes castor oil.
Shea Moisture coconut hibiscus milk - just OK for me - very easy to overdo it. shea butter seems to be too heavy for my hair. smells nice though



I'm not too jazzed about any of these liquids. I suspect my hair doesn't like aloe
SSI Tahitian Vanilla and coconut - meh
SOultanicals Hair Sorrell - has weird chunkies from the flax gel
Oyin Juices and Berries - do not like this. leaves my hair sticky and dirty feeling. might try it diluted. 
SM moisture mist - the best of the bunch, love the smell and not too heavy




Butters - this product group is no good for me because my hair is too fine/gets weighed down.
Oyin Burnt Sugar pomade - love love love the smell. I use this as a finisher sometimes and in small doses it's not too bad.
Donna Marie super buttercreme - basically just use this on my body
SSI Kiwi Kiss - use on body



Jessicurl Rockin Ringlets - good at curl enhancing, but my hair gets really frizzy
Kinky Curly curling custard - fickle product with inconsistent results...probably wouldn't re buy
Ouidad Tress Effects gel - haven't tried
Ouidad Climate Control gel - LOVE this. love love love
Ouidad Moisture Lock gel-cream: new, haven't used too much
A/G Beach Bomb - forgot I had this lol, need to re-visit
Curl Keeper - another product with inconsistent results. Need to figure out the best technique/products to pair it with
A/G Re:coil - great curl enhancing product but hair tends to feel very product-y
Knotty Girl vanilla leave in/serum - bought for fragrance lol, need to trial it out
Curl Junkie Curls in a Bottle - same as curl keeper. i find this can make my hair feel VERY product-y
Curl Junkie Coffee Coco Creme Lite - really like this. Awesome as a combination leave in and styler.



Random stylers hehe  None of these have been used very much TBH
Kendi oil - sephora sample, never used
Elucence foam - new, not tried yet
Fekkai glossing cream - use on rare occasion i heat style
marc anthony curl lotion - given by friend, pretty good if i recall
living proof sample - not tried
boots curl creme - leaked in my luggage on flight home from the UK  need to try it out properly


Oh gosh, I feel like a hoarder!


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 30, 2013)

Nice stash^^^


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 30, 2013)

Aisha89

Nice!


----------



## Aisha89 (Nov 30, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Nice stash^^^





IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aisha89
> 
> Nice!



Thanks! I really need to pare down. I am fighting with myself because I want to order some SSI lol. I am in Canada, but my friend's grandmother lives in the US and she occasionally visits her, so I can mail stuff there and she brings it back. Although her grandmother must  think I am a huge weirdo for the # of hair products I have ordered lolol

I still feel like I don't know what my hair likes :/ I suspect it's protein sensitive, low porosity (stuff just sits on top, and i cannot tolerate butters or oils), and possibly sensitive to aloe.


----------



## kxlot79 (Dec 10, 2013)

So... A lovely LHCF lady inadvertently gave me a wonderful idea: put my stash in one place. I have been running out of space haphazardly throughout my house (under the sink, bathroom closet, kitchen cabinets, bedroom side table )...
I planned to start saving for a small product cabinet that everything would fit in...
As I started cataloging everything... I realized I may need to get a medium sized cabinet. 
The dining room table below is approximately 4.5 feet by 3 feet.
This stash picture is actually a bit incomplete. I have about 30 things from: Ouidad, Curls, Curl Junkie, TGIN, Kinky Curly and Aubrey Organics on the way, though lord knows I don't *need* any of it. So much for PJ Rehab... Oh well.  Let's just say Santa came early this year.
I think 2014 is a No Buy year...

ETA: IDK why my pic attached 3 times but I don't know how to fix it from the app so oh well.  

Sent using LHCF app


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 14, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft

...............


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 14, 2013)

@IDareT'sHair

Here ya' go...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 14, 2013)

@EnExitStageLeft

Can't see nothin' but an X. *cries*


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 14, 2013)

IDareT'sHair

What about now?


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 14, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft

 you're going to have to buy another cabinet!  The shelves are sagging already, there's too much stuff in there.   Or, you can send me a care package to take some of the weight off


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 14, 2013)

MileHighDiva

I didn't think i had alla' that until i put it all in there . Don't worry, I'm on a no buy until April. No excuses, I have way more then I need anyhow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 14, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> Here ya' go...
> 
> ...



EnExitStageLeft

Clawd....It's Boo-ti-ful

Goes back to Stare.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 14, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft

You got alot of 'stuff'

Everything Looks Delish!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 14, 2013)

IDareT'sHair

I know right! I'm about to do a product detox. I need it though. I've been slipping on my skincare/makeup. Maybe now I can focus more. But you know how it goes when folks be havng those good sales lol. I'm going to try my best to resist though.


----------



## Daernyris (Dec 14, 2013)

Nice pics ladies


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 14, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft

What SO say when he saw everything all together????


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 14, 2013)

IDareT'sHair
He just smiled and asked how I did it . He didn't mind my Sterilite drawers, but I know he prefers the cabinet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 14, 2013)

@EnExitStageLeft

I saw about your April N/B. 

 You might as well come on & finish up 2013

When I showed mine last year, it is sort of a wake-up call. *sort of*

And I didn't even show Salon Brands, Oils and stuff I was currently using.

I guess by me having my Shelving out in my Garage and out of eye-sight keeps me in perpetual Denial.


----------



## Saludable84 (Dec 14, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft

:wow::wow:
:ban2: your wallet. I know its in a wheelchair!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 14, 2013)

@Saludable84

Girl it is. My Best friend asked me the other day, why I never shop for skincare products anymore (I use to be a skincare junkie). I was so ashamed to tell her about my hair habit. I just shrugged . 

Its ok though. I won't be purchasing another hair product until the end of April. I may be a collective haul of my staples/HG's for my BDAY. If I succeed I will be doing the same thing until 2014 BF. Then I will haul my staples/HG's again . 

Maybe a reformed PJ will take me under her wing


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 14, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> *Maybe a reformed PJ will take me under her wing*



@EnExitStageLeft

Okay. 

 You Got a Deal I will do it.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 14, 2013)

Bahahahahahahahaha! IDareT'sHair

Chile we'd be PJ'in all over the place lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 14, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft

We'd Be Gone On to the Next Level some where

*which i don't think a next level even exists.*


----------



## Saludable84 (Dec 14, 2013)

Id reform you, but I need to attend the meetings myself…


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 17, 2013)

Pics of current stash, not including about 5 items I am giving away.  I will be getting some Annabelle's and  Silk Dreams soon. That is it for a while.  

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 17, 2013)

Froreal3

I don't see anything


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 17, 2013)

@EnExitStageLeft

Pffft. Me Either. 

 @Froreal3

Where da' Pitchas?

 #dontbeplayinggameswithus


----------



## ronie (Dec 17, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Pics of current stash, not including about 5 items I am giving away.  I will be getting some Annabelle's and  Silk Dreams soon. That is it for a while.    Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


 Girl stop playing.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 17, 2013)

Oops. Forgot the pic.  The stash is smallish.



Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 17, 2013)

LMAO! Yall are a mess! It is smaller than my previous stash. That was just disrespectful...I am getting in some SD's and Annabelle's though, so maybe it will be the same size as the old stash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 17, 2013)

We STAY Ready to see some new Eye Candy.

@Froreal3

Thanks for sharing the Stashalicious


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 17, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft

So much stuff, so neatly arranged . It is calling my name.


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 17, 2013)

Froreal3 

Nice stash with my hair love right smack in the middle of the picture.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 17, 2013)

Ogoma I really like the Hair Dew. Thanks for recommending it. Definite repurchase.


----------



## ronie (Dec 17, 2013)

Just checked in at work. I will be back to drool.


----------



## Angelbean (Dec 17, 2013)

My humble little stash..and I have kizuri beauty coming this week and most likely pick up some things  from Annabells perfectblends by the weeks end lol


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 15, 2014)

Bumping to post later on why I don't need Black Friday to come too fast


----------



## Napp (Sep 23, 2014)

Bumping. I plan on doing some major stashing for next year!


----------



## Napp (Oct 4, 2014)

I am quite happy with my current stash but i would like to give some things away because I d not use them regularly. I also plan on using only novex products in the near future. Their products work so well in my hair.

Novex only







My complete stash


----------



## MileHighDiva (Oct 4, 2014)

Napp 
What's in the Novex that makes you like it so much?  Ceramides, protein, silk...?  It looks like you bought a warehouse full


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 4, 2014)

Napp

Nice Novex Stash.  I will hafta' conduct some research on this line.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 4, 2014)

I Think Americka would be interested in the Novex Line.


----------



## Bibliophile (Oct 4, 2014)

This is a part of my oil stash I currently use:




 I have a lot of stuff...I'll be back with more pics...

Sent from my SGH-T599N using LHCF


----------



## Napp (Oct 4, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> Napp
> What's in the Novex that makes you like it so much?  Ceramides, protein, silk...?  It looks like you bought a warehouse full



MileHighDiva

Ingredient wise they are filled with nono's like petroleum and silicones. If you like natural products this isnt the line for you.

I like them because they come in large sizes, they smell good,when i dc with heat it melts away my tangles and it works great as a leave in for curly hair. The leave ins from this line ar better for straightening or roller setting imo. I like that  they make my fine hair have some weight and bounce.

The most popular one is the brazillian keratin one which is ok. The other flavors are way better for some reason. My favorite is the recovering mix, mineral clay and  argan oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 4, 2014)

Bibliophile

Those Oils are *drool worthy*....


----------



## Napp (Oct 4, 2014)

Those aint my oils lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 4, 2014)

@Napp That Novex 'stash' still has me glazed over!....

@Bibliophile

Very Nice Oil Collection. I should have known it was fellow Oil-Heads!


----------



## Bibliophile (Oct 4, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Napp That Novex 'stash' still has me glazed over!....
> 
> @Bibliophile
> 
> Very Nice Oil Collection. I should have known it was fellow Oil-Heads!



I'm glad you like my humble contribution 

Sent from my SGH-T599N using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 4, 2014)

@Bibliophile

What new Oils you looking at adding? *need ideas*

I just ordered some Black Seed. I had this before but ran though it. 

I recently picked up:
Flax Seed Oil (Organic Cold Pressed)
Avocado Oil (Organic Cold Pressed)

Looking at:
Marula Oil
Pure Argan (back up)
Hemp Seed


----------



## PlainJane (Oct 4, 2014)

Napp said:


> I am quite happy with my current stash but i would like to give some things away because I d not use them regularly. I also plan on using only novex products in the near future. Their products work so well in my hair.  Novex only  My complete stash


I've never heard of Novex I'll have to check it out! *heads to google*


----------



## Bibliophile (Oct 4, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bibliophile
> 
> What new Oils you looking at adding? *need ideas*
> 
> ...


IDareT'sHair
I like Marula & Hempseed the best. Flax spoils very quickly. I take it internally along with hempseed.

Actually I'm looking at buying: 
Pure Mafura (Cape Mahogany) oil. It's the featured ingredient in SM Manuka Honey line.
Pure Tamanu oil - I had a 1oz sample & it's silky, has a pleasant fruity scent, not greasy, sooths the scalp & softens my hair. It's non acnegenic & my combo face loves this stuff.
Hibiscus (Jabakusum) infused oil (mo/petroleum free) I had some before but couldn't find it again. I get the conditioning benefits w/o the mess in the bathroom. Here's the link: http://www.myhenna.us/taila-perfumed-hair-oil/

Sent from my SGH-T599N using LHCF


----------



## Americka (Oct 17, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Think @Americka would be interested in the Novex Line.


Thanks for the mention, "Pusha T"! @IDareT'sHair 
I'll check it out!
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=118875


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 17, 2014)

Americka

Just lookin' out for my Sis.  

It just sounded like 'stuff' you would love.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 3, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I am showing Natural/Handmades only. No Salon Brands, No Shampoos, Minimal Oils, No Teas/Henna's, Cheapies etc..... *I Just Couldn't Do it this time Ya'll*
> 
> *HAIRVEDA*
> X7 ACV Phinsing Rinse
> ...


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> Da' Stash........................


 
JudithO

FYI


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 3, 2014)

@JudithO


*Please see Post #402. *For some reason, I could not quote the pics. Although items have changed. 

I think it may be a bit larger, but I honestly don't wanna know. 

This was early 2013.

*disclaimer* It excludes: Salon, Relaxer items, (any drug-store brands etc...)


----------



## rileypak (Dec 3, 2014)

IDareT'sHair that list


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 3, 2014)

rileypak

That list and the contents thereof teters on the verge of pure madness.  

I would be very afraid to do that again.


----------



## JudithO (Dec 3, 2014)

IDareT'sHair Giiiirrrrrrlllllll..... Ooh.. even better than I imagined... I need to do better... You know I don't even have 1 drop of conditioner in this house? Not one damn drop... I make my DC myself, and ran out last weekend... Too lazy to make more, but I have to cos wash day is coming up on Saturday.... I was hoping you were going to send some of you SD things to me, but guess who ran out? lol.... I need to do better... I'm such a sucker for consistency though,... If it works, I just stick with it...  But lord I like drooling over products with great ingredients...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 3, 2014)

JudithO  Sorry Ms. Lady! 

 Another Poster Relieved me of most/all of my SD's. 

 I found a lonely  bottle of Destination Hydration the other day when I was looking for something else in the Fridge, which I'll use for coeashing.


----------



## JudithO (Dec 3, 2014)

So these are ALL the products I have on the planet.... A damn shame... I'm trying to get rid of that Jane Carter and Camille rose butter, so yeah... -2. 

This doesnt include all the raw ingredients I use for my conditioner though...


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Dec 22, 2014)

I've decided to gift my cousin another box of products.  I gave her a ton of things previously but now I really feel like I'm over my product junkie phase.  She has stuck with being natural for a while now, despite what I think may be heat damage from a blow out a few weeks ago.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Dec 22, 2014)

I think she will get some use out of these....or give them away to her brother or her friends.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 23, 2014)

Napp said:


> MileHighDiva
> 
> Ingredient wise they are filled with nono's like petroleum and silicones. If you like natural products this isnt the line for you.
> 
> ...



Have u tried the chocolate novex!!? Aye DIOS! It's been a while since I tried it but I really did like it. The store where I used to buy it closed tho...


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm wondering how yall are accumulating these stashes  

Chyyyy....by the time I even think to start up a stash, my hair has devoured a whole bottle of conditioner 

I do need to stock up tho. I run out of stuff sooooooo fast! Especially since my hair has gotten longer and I discovered that I need to stick to Co washing and oiling it daily prior to my wash n go styling.


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Dec 30, 2014)

JudithO said:


> So these are ALL the products I have on the planet.... A damn shame... I'm trying to get rid of that Jane Carter and Camille rose butter, so yeah... -2.
> 
> This doesnt include all the raw ingredients I use for my conditioner though...


 
JudithO, are most of your products available on the ground?  I know if I could just stop on the way to work to pick up shampoo bars, conditioners and indigo, my stash would fit into a small box under my sink.


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Dec 30, 2014)

SmilingElephant said:


> I'm wondering how yall are accumulating these stashes
> 
> Chyyyy....by the time I even think to start up a stash, my hair has devoured a whole bottle of conditioner
> 
> I do need to stock up tho. I run out of stuff sooooooo fast! Especially since my hair has gotten longer and I discovered that I need to stick to Co washing and oiling it daily prior to my wash n go styling.


 
SmilingElephant, that's what Red Thursday/Black Friday/Small Business Saturday/Cyber Monday are all about!!!  Some vendors run a constant 20% off for LHCF members along with sales for New Year's, Easter, Mother's Day and Back to School.  The trick is remember where you put everything so you don't double order by accident (as opposed to on purpose).


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Dec 30, 2014)

I've never heard of Red Thursday. I learn something new on here very frequently.


----------



## krissyhair (Dec 31, 2014)

naturalmanenyc said:


> I think she will get some use out of these....or give them away to her brother or her friends.



Wish someone would gift me an xxl tub of baby buttercreme


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 2, 2015)

jbwphoto1 said:


> SmilingElephant, that's what Red Thursday/Black Friday/Small Business Saturday/Cyber Monday are all about!!!  Some vendors run a constant 20% off for LHCF members along with sales for New Year's, Easter, Mother's Day and Back to School.  The trick is remember where you put everything so you don't double order by accident (as opposed to on purpose).



What's Red Thursday?

I was away from the boards for a year so I'm lost on a lot of the lingo.


----------



## Anaisin (Jan 3, 2015)

I want a bigger stash


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Jan 3, 2015)

SmilingElephant said:


> What's Red Thursday?
> 
> I was away from the boards for a year so I'm lost on a lot of the lingo.



Some of the vendors started their sales on Thanksgiving Day (Thursday) instead of waiting until Friday.  Black Friday puts retailers "in the black" in their finances. Red Thursday implies the retailers are still "in the red" and not making any profits.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 28, 2015)

@trclemons, I'll post my stash, if you post yours!


----------



## trclemons (Nov 28, 2015)

@MileHighDiva,  Here you go.....



The Big Cabinet



The Little Cabinet



Items from under the sink


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 28, 2015)

Thank you for the product porn! I'll go take pix and be back @trclemons


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 28, 2015)

@trclemons, please excuse the dusty dining room table, 

Roller setting, edge control, and misc supplies:


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 28, 2015)

Moisturizers:


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 28, 2015)

Ayurveda:


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 28, 2015)

Buttahs and Creams:


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 28, 2015)

Cleansers:


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 28, 2015)

DC's:


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 28, 2015)

@trclemons @MileHighDiva

Very Nice Stashes Ladies!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 28, 2015)

Nothing like yours @IDareT'sHair, you should post updated pix!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 28, 2015)

Oils and Pre-poo stuff:


----------



## trclemons (Nov 28, 2015)

@ MileHighDiva, I saw a few items in your stash that I have added to my list.  I knew I shouldn't have look at your pictures.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 29, 2015)

MileHighDiva said:


> *Nothing like yours, you should post updated pix!*



@MileHighDiva

Waaaayyyyyyy.....too much work!

And just when I think I've got it under control....I remember the Fridge in my Garage and it gets all scary again.


----------



## CodeRed (Dec 5, 2015)

Um....

@trclemons , @empressri , @Blkrose , @IDareT'sHair , @EnExitStageLeft

Can I go shopping at your house


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 6, 2015)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> Here ya' go...
> 
> ...



@naturalyogini


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 6, 2015)

@MileHighDiva

Thanks for sharing @EnExitStageLeft eye-candy!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 6, 2015)

@IDareT'sHair, one day I'll post my tools.  Now, that is my problem


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 6, 2015)

@MileHighDiva and @IDareT'sHair 

Why are y'all sharing my foolishness? 

I may need to do a updated pic. My stash is still ridiculous, but far more condense then it use to be .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 6, 2015)

@EnExitStageLeft

Hey...I was just co-signing all the delicious-deliciousness!


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Dec 6, 2015)

I'm doing better lately. In fact, I gifted my sister some products for Thanksgiving.  It's her third attempt at going natural.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Dec 6, 2015)

I did keep my duplicates and products I'm still testing out though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 7, 2015)

@naturalmanenyc

    Nice!


----------



## nothidden (Dec 10, 2015)

Ugh...my coworkers will thanked me for bringing some of these to work this morning.  I plan to be able to see thru this by the new year.


----------



## rileypak (Jan 1, 2016)

I got a fire in my belly this morning and decided to inventory my refrigerator stash. 
I'll get around to getting the closet inventory at some point.


----------



## rileypak (Jan 1, 2016)

Whoops forgot a pic


----------



## trclemons (Jan 1, 2016)

rileypak said:


> I got a fire in my belly this morning and decided to inventory my refrigerator stash.
> I'll get around to getting the closet inventory at some point.



Nooooooo, you are making it hard for a product junkie!!!


----------



## HaveSomeWine (Jan 1, 2016)

I'm ashamed. I literally only have four hair products: Loreal Paris Nutrigloss Shampoo, Brocato Miracle Treatment, Rusk Smoother Leave In Conditioner and Garnier Miracle Oil. So 1 shampoo, 1 deep conditioner, 1 leave in and 1 oil. Too tragic to post.


----------



## trclemons (Jan 1, 2016)

ExquisitelyAlien said:


> I'm ashamed. I literally only have four hair products: Loreal Paris Nutrigloss Shampoo, Brocato Miracle Treatment, Rusk Smoother Leave In Conditioner and Garnier Miracle Oil. So 1 shampoo, 1 deep conditioner, 1 leave in and 1 oil. Too tragic to post.



You are doing real good.  I let the product junkie spirit get on me at the beginning of my hair journey and now I am trying to get myself back under control.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 1, 2016)

@rileypak

Now....That's What I call FIYAH!

I honestly don't know what to say  I'm at a lost for wurds.

ETA:  Keep that Closet in the Closet.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 1, 2016)

@rileypak how much space does the refrigerated portion of your stash take up in the fridge?

Thank you for stash porn photos!

@IDareT'sHair stop discouraging the closet stash porn photos.    I need the occasional stash porn!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 1, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> *stop discouraging the closet stash porn photos.    I need the occasional stash porn!  *



@MileHighDiva


----------



## rileypak (Jan 1, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> @rileypak how much space does the refrigerated portion of your stash take up in the fridge?
> 
> Thank you for stash porn photos!



It currently takes up a full shelf and a half. And I mean it's double rowed and STUFFED. I really need to buy a mini fridge and move everything there. But then it may get worse...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 1, 2016)

rileypak said:


> I really need to buy a mini fridge and move everything there. *But then it may get worse...*



@rileypak

Trust Me.  It Will.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 1, 2016)

rileypak said:


> I got a fire in my belly this morning and decided to inventory my refrigerator stash.
> I'll get around to getting the closet inventory at some point.


OMG!!!!! I thought I was bad!  Nice product porn girlie!  Your leave in stash is ridic!


----------



## divachyk (Jan 1, 2016)

@rileypak, go girl! I likey.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 7, 2016)

@Colocha 
Please post your hair bling/toys here.  I can't wait for the hair bling porn!


----------



## Colocha (Feb 7, 2016)

@MileHighDiva, sadly stash pics will have to wait because I left the majority of my hair toys at home.


----------



## PJaye (Feb 7, 2016)

rileypak said:


> Whoops forgot a pic



We're kindred spirits because I date my products, too.


----------



## trclemons (Feb 8, 2016)

PJaye said:


> We're kindred spirits because I date my products, too.


I haven't been doing this, but I will from now on.


----------



## prettyinpurple (Feb 8, 2016)

PJaye said:


> We're kindred spirits because I date my products, too.





trclemons said:


> I haven't been doing this, but I will from now on.



I date my skin care products and track how long they last in my inventory spreadsheet.  I've added hair products too and track them.  This keeps me check before I buy more stuff sigh.  So I know when I bought them, when I opened them and how long they lasted.

@rileypak: What's that babassu DC on the top of the far right stack?  The stack with the Darcy's DCs on the bottom.  I see you are a fellow babassu oil fan like myself.  Love the brown butter beauty DC!  How is the Mielle one, is it super minty?  Does it have that eye opening peppermint scent?  I keep meaning to try the Darcy's DC too.


----------



## rileypak (Feb 8, 2016)

prettyinpurple said:


> @rileypak: What's that babassu DC on the top of the far right stack?  The stack with the Darcy's DCs on the bottom.  I see you are a fellow babassu oil fan like myself.  Love the brown butter beauty DC!  How is the Mielle one, is it super minty?  Does it have that eye opening peppermint scent?  I keep meaning to try the Darcy's DC too.



The one above the Darcy's is the old formula Mielle Organics Babassu Mint DC. I don't think it smells too minty but for me I definitely feel the tingle on my scalp. The Mielle DC is a staple for me. Leaves my hair soft, kinda strong, and very moisturized.

Unfortunately, the Brown Beauty DC just doesn't love me. The citrus oils in it leave my scalp an itchy mess no matter how good I rinse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 8, 2016)

@prettyinpurple

Just my opinion, yes you need to try both DB's DC'er and the Mielle.  #imnopusha

Not overly 'minty' smelling, but it does give you a mild tingle. 

It smells more like Lemongrass or a Tea to me. @rileypak gave you an excellent review.

I Agree with her too.  BBB had my Scalp on Fire.  And I wanted to love it. (as much as you do)


----------



## prettyinpurple (Feb 9, 2016)

See I keep meaning to get the Darcy's DC during Black Friday.  Then the prices and shipping never quite work out, or one site doesn't sell all the products that I want and I stick with my staples.  Also the last couple of years I was trying to use up those BASK conditioners (super thick and concentrated).

Lemme add that DC and her tea spray to my BF list.  Yea I'm starting the list early lol.

@rileypak: Lemme know if you want to part with an unopened BBB DC via PayPal.  And maybe a Mielle or DB one?


----------



## Kindheart (Feb 11, 2016)

@rileypak ....I saved your pics ...


----------



## Kindheart (Feb 11, 2016)

I have more ..upstairs ..sigh. I know the people with OCD will hate seeing my products all mixed up lol. Sawry it bothers me too :/p


----------



## lushlady (Feb 11, 2016)

This thread is great.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 12, 2016)

@Kindheart

Delicious Eye Candy Sis.....


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 12, 2016)

Here's mine.




Top left shelf are my roller setting products...everything else is when I'm not roller setting...example coloring, protein treating or just wearing my hair in it's natural state. I'm ok with the products I use, my issue is buying multiples. You guys probably can't see, but there are 5....yes 5 tubes of Joico MRB back there. I have one head of hair in my house to do...I can't even justify that .   Plus I just hauled on more products....even more 'er. LOL


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 12, 2016)

@lulu97
Has a head full of  hair and the complete Moroccan Oil hair line.

Moroccan line added to list of things to try.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 12, 2016)

MileHighDiva said:


> @lulu97
> Has a head full of  hair and the complete Moroccan Oil hair line.
> 
> Moroccan line added to list of things to try.



@MileHighDiva That ain't even all...lol  I have 2 16 Oz jars of the deep conditioner still in a salon bag from a purchase a few weeks that I have yet to add to my product cabinet.


----------



## natura87 (Feb 13, 2016)

rileypak said:


> I got a fire in my belly this morning and decided to inventory my refrigerator stash.
> I'll get around to getting the closet inventory at some point.


I am in Asia salivating over your stash. I cant get any of  these!


----------



## LivingInPeace (Feb 13, 2016)

rileypak said:


> I got a fire in my belly this morning and decided to inventory my refrigerator stash.
> I'll get around to getting the closet inventory at some point.


You might need to go to meetings, get a sponsor...something.


----------



## claud-uk (Feb 14, 2016)

Powders:








Hennas, Slippery Elm powder, MSM powder, Kaolin Clay, Indigo, Cassia and Ghassoul Clay:







Castor & Wheatgerm oils, Organic Sunflower, Organic Argan, Unfiltered EVOO, EV Avocado, Fractionated Coconut, Castor and JBCO:







Leave-ins, Mizani Butter Rich and Rose H20 moisturizers, grease, Organic Shea Butter, Gel, Pomade, Curling Custard and Silky Edges:


----------



## claud-uk (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 14, 2016)

@claud-uk 
Thank you for sharing your Delightful Deliciousness!


----------



## claud-uk (Feb 14, 2016)

THANK you @IDareT'sHair ! I just harummphed and SO said "what?"  I said "at least the girls appreciate me".  He said what, so I showed him my stash pics and your appreciative comment.  Hear the cheeky ***: "What? (He's white - nuff said). *I thought you were selling that stuff on Ebay*". Then he _throws_ the Codeine the doc just gave him for his slipped disc at me.  "Put that on there too."


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 22, 2017)

@YvetteWithJoy @trueheartofgold @Sharpened 

You may or may not have seen this thread before?  My Stash from 2012 is in here (and other PJ Posters).

I was relaxed at the time and did not show any Relaxer products/Salon Brands/Teas/Oils/Hennas or Cheapie R/O's.  Other Oils, Creams, Butters were also not shown.  

I will never do it again.  It took me most of the day to drag it all inside, arrange it and put it all back.  

I keep most of it on a shelving unit in my Garage and my Garage Fridge.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 22, 2017)

@rileypak


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 22, 2017)

I'm grateful to have found products that work!

Most of my staples are on the *bottom* white shelf. Exceptions: The SPRUNG Gelly, Darcy's Botanicals Pumpkin Seed Conditioner, and Arc Angel AREN'T staples, and I won't repurchase them, though they are fine products.

*** The turned around Soultanicals product is the Total Recoil Butter. ***

Also, the Soultanicals Poo Bar on the brown shelf IS a staple (it contains great ayurvedic ingredients and is non-drying).

The rest of the products -- across both pictures -- are not repurchases. Many of them do perform well, though! ​
So I'm at about 20 staples so that I can chelate, cowash, wash-and-go, do twist outs, do sets, maintain moisture-protein balance, refresh styles, and apply growth aids. 

If I can find a great twisting cream and foam/mousse that smell divine and infuse health, that should just about complete the search!


----------



## rileypak (Jul 22, 2017)

It's been a while since I've updated. It's time for an inventory & pic update but I'm lazy these days.

Here's what's in the mini fridge. All shelves full.
Bottles laying sideways on top shelf, 3 rows high. Second shelf has two rows of DCs, one row of bottled products on top. Bottom shelf has two rows of DCs. Sprays, bottles, and samples on door. Also a few jars, samples, and bottles sitting on top too.


I'm not even getting into the main fridge to get a pic


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 22, 2017)

@YvetteWithJoy
Nice Stash


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 22, 2017)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @YvetteWithJoy
> Nice Stash



Thanks! You too, of course, my dear! Thanks for sharing! 

I don't how you USE it all or even DECIDE! LOL!! I would be paralyzed every wash day: "Should I use the ____? No, no, no: I'll use the _____. But wait, I also have the ______."

When will you show us your hair?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 22, 2017)

rileypak said:


> *I'm not even getting into the main fridge to get a pic*



@rileypak
NO....

Lawd....Please Don't............


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 22, 2017)

I have GOT to get up out of this thread! 

Like, STAT! Post haste!!! And all of that. 

Lovely pics ladies!


----------



## LushLox (Jul 22, 2017)

*Goes quietly back out of thread*


----------

